# No More Shipped Husky's From Bailey's



## NBailey (Dec 13, 2007)

As of next Friday, Dec 21st, we will no longer be shipping Husqvarna chainsaws. If you want a Husqvarna chainsaws from us, you will have to physically pick them up at our Woodland CA, or Laytonville CA facilities.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 13, 2007)

NBailey said:


> As of next Friday, Dec 21st, we will no longer be shipping Husqvarna chainsaws. If you want a Husqvarna chainsaws from us, you will have to physically pick them up at our Woodland CA, or Laytonville CA facilities.



Are you saying just from you or is that a nationwide Husky new policy?


----------



## PES+ (Dec 13, 2007)

*Horace Greeley goes Swedish*

I offer a moment of silence for the last of the independent Husqvarna distributors
:blob5: .


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sounds like the old policy being enforced. Bailey's is high visability - it will be interesting to see if they actively enforce it on the smaller dealers.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 13, 2007)

Better get those 75cc 372XPs while you can:hmm3grin2orange: I know Haywire Haywoods is an absolute screamer.


----------



## Dok (Dec 13, 2007)

So Husky used stores like yours to grab market share and now that they have it they are going to emulate Stihl? I hope another brand steps into the online market, there is a need for it. 
Dok


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 13, 2007)

well.. there's two (or more) sides to that story...


----------



## PES+ (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm hankering for some Chinese about now....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 13, 2007)

Want to bet we'll see 575's in Lowes?


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 13, 2007)

What will that mean to Baileys mailing Husky parts?

Used Husky saw prices just went up a little...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 13, 2007)

PES+ said:


> I'm hankering for some Chinese about now....



yep - it is nearly lunch time out your way.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 13, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> What will that mean to Baileys mailing Husky parts?
> 
> Used Husky saw prices just went up a little...





there's now, then there's in a year...


----------



## PES+ (Dec 13, 2007)

*Wow....I am out of finacial touch*

You mean used chainsaws have hit the futures market?


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW!
And not the good kind either!
This really does suck the big one.
Nick Bailey, how many Husqvarna saws has your company sold over the years?


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Hold on fellers*

Mr. Bailey has yet to say whether its just Baileys or nationwide. Maybe its just Baileys deciding to no longer ship those saws..


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't see this lasting long, after the Pull On factory's profits drop even more.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 13, 2007)

That is ok as they never shipped them to Canada anyways...

I agree it will be interesting to see in 6 months if you can still buy a husky on-line. 

The bigger question is will this have the affect on prices in the US similar to how it is in Canada where Huskies and Stihl will be priced close to the same amount. 

If that happens how many ardent husky fans will now consider both makes when making a buy.

Of course with Husky there are those big box stores to take into account.

Ancient Chinese Curse: May you live in interesting times!


----------



## NBailey (Dec 13, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Are you saying just from you or is that a nationwide Husky new policy?



I can only speak for Bailey's. Obviously, there are several other options for the Husqvarna chainsaws online, as of today.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 13, 2007)

But the big box stores don't sell the better saws.


----------



## NBailey (Dec 13, 2007)

*Husky Parts*



B_Turner said:


> What will that mean to Baileys mailing Husky parts?
> 
> Used Husky saw prices just went up a little...



We will continue to service Husqvarna chainsaws and supply parts through the mail.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 13, 2007)

Will Baileys sell and mail Husqvarna chainsaw parts?


----------



## NBailey (Dec 13, 2007)

Urbicide said:


> WOW!
> And not the good kind either!
> This really does suck the big one.
> Nick Bailey, how many Husqvarna saws has your company sold over the years?



We have been a servicing Husqvarna dealer for approximately 30 years. I don't know the exact figures, but we sold approximately 10,000 various branded powerheads last year, mostly professional models.


----------



## PES+ (Dec 13, 2007)

*Deja Vu all over again*

It happened when Husky went direct years ago on the east coast


----------



## computeruser (Dec 13, 2007)

That's a crap deal, folks.

Hate to break it to Husqvarna, but you really can't turn back the clock. Once people get used to being able to order their products, do you think they're going to be happy going back to the dealer-only setup? Do you think they'll be happy going back to dealer-only if they live in places where there aren't any stocking dealers for Husqvarna? Foolish.


----------



## Dok (Dec 13, 2007)

Northern Tool no longer lists Huskys, so its is probably across the board. It would be nice to hear something from Husky. 

Northern Tool is selling Efco, what the heck is Efco? Never heard of it???
Dok


----------



## NBailey (Dec 13, 2007)

PES+ said:


> It happened when Husky went direct years ago on the east coast



We have also been through this once before. Husqvarna went to a no shipping policy back in the early 80's with us. Then they changed again. Who knows, they could change in the near future. We will be selling someones chainsaw online and over the phone.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 13, 2007)

NBailey said:


> We have also been through this once before. Husqvarna went to a no shipping policy back in the early 80's with us. Then they changed again. Who knows, they could change in the near future. We will be selling someones chainsaw online and over the phone.



Well Mr.Bailey I'm sure Husky told you the reasoning behind their decision not to allow you to ship their saws anymore, care to share that?


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 13, 2007)

computeruser said:


> That's a crap deal, folks.
> 
> Hate to break it to Husqvarna, but you really can't turn back the clock. Once people get used to being able to order their products, do you think they're going to be happy going back to the dealer-only setup? Do you think they'll be happy going back to dealer-only if they live in places where there aren't any stocking dealers for Husqvarna? Foolish.



Yes it does stink. The only servicing dealer in the Cincinnati area is not even in the Cincinnati area. He is at least 35 miles from the house. Plenty of Stihl dealers around. Each one sells their saws at the price on their Stihl printed price tags. It's take it or leave it with them. Why bother to shop around?


----------



## PES+ (Dec 13, 2007)

*Hey Nick*

Maybe we can get Tanaka to build some more pro saw choices

"5. We are not Stihl®. We are not Echo®. We are Tanaka.
You don’t have to worry about meeting unrealistic sales goals, selling inferior quality products, or competing with the “box stores” when you become a Tanaka dealer. Plus, if you want to sell online, go ahead and do it!"

http://tanakapowerequipment.com/index.php?section=75


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 13, 2007)

Can Sears, Lowes, Or Tractor Supply sell their saws online? They only carry the homeowner saws, which I personally have no interest in, but can they do that?


----------



## PES+ (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ment&sName=Chain+Saws&sbf=Brand&sbv=Husqvarna


----------



## Edge & Engine (Dec 13, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well Mr.Bailey I'm sure Husky told you the reasoning behind their decision not to allow you to ship their saws anymore, care to share that?



Yes, me too.


----------



## davefr (Dec 13, 2007)

Stihl can be successful with a B&M only model because of the breadth of dealers. It'll be the kiss of death for Husky unless they expand their mass merchant model. (but even the mass merchants like Lowes want the online sales model option). 

If I were Bailey's, I'd get pretty close to the marketing folks at Makita/Dolmar and push to get the full Dolmar line branded as Makitas. It wouldn't create any channel conflict since Makita products are always sold online.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 13, 2007)

Makita doesn't offer the CS-7901 anymore, the equivalent of the flagship of the Dolmar line-up, the 7900. So that's a big strike against Makita in the professional saw market. 

I think Husqvarna will revert back within a short time. All of my local Husky dealers are cut-throat and I wouldn't buy a new unit from any of them, even for one dollar. They jack up prices on parts and service so high it's completely ridiculous.


----------



## spike60 (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, well, well. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 13, 2007)

spike60 said:


> Well, well, well. :hmm3grin2orange:



Ok Spike, your a bonified Husky dealer. What the reasoning behind their decsion to shut off net sales?? I know durn well you got connections so spill the beans.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 13, 2007)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## computeruser (Dec 13, 2007)

I get the B&M idea and know that it can be advantageous to *** business owners AND customers when done right. It works really well for Stihl. I'm sure it could work really well for others, too. But that would require years of organic development of a competent dealer network, which is NOT something that can be created with the stroke of a pen. Because until a strong dealer network is in place, people who know what they're talking about and not just people who sell lawnmowers and throw a 350 and 359 on the shelf, too, the knowledgeable customer is the one getting screwed. And the rest of them probably buy at Sears or Lowes or TSC anyway.

I seriously think that Solo, Dolmar or Makita need to step up and offer a full range of SOLID saws that can be had online. Because any other course of action is just another feather in Stihl's cap and another dollar in their pocketbooks.

Oh well, enough of my b1tching, it's all been said before anyway.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 13, 2007)

computeruser said:


> I seriously think that Solo, *Dolmar* or Makita need to step up and offer a full range of SOLID saws that can be had online. Because any other course of action is just another feather in Stihl's cap and another dollar in their pocketbooks.



Good point but by the time they would have their name "out" more, the good, fast, pro saws would be put to a stop..


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 13, 2007)

I wonder how many Husky's Bailey's has sold today? Got me wanting to whip out the wallet right now.


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 13, 2007)

Start lining the *slightly used DEMO'S* up for sale. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Narwhale (Dec 13, 2007)

Guess this means if you want a good, big chainsaw
from Baily's by mailorder,:deadhorse: 
one would have to order the 
Chinese 090 parts saw and put it together? :monkey: 
Rich S.


----------



## trimmmed (Dec 13, 2007)

I think husky has shot themselves in the foot on this. What possible upside this has for them eludes me. Seems they will be losing market share to stihl, selling less product, and leveling out the playing field a little, for the smaller saw companies, who will also be taking some market share.

So this policy seems beneficial to it's competitors and any of it's dealers that are not internet sellers.

Is it because they are getting so fat off the box store sales that they now need these local dealers to do the service work on them??


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 13, 2007)

Petition...Petition...Petition!

You know like: Rudy...Rudy...Rudy!


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 13, 2007)

computeruser said:


> That's a crap deal, folks.
> 
> Hate to break it to Husqvarna, but you really can't turn back the clock. Once people get used to being able to order their products, do you think they're going to be happy going back to the dealer-only setup? Do you think they'll be happy going back to dealer-only if they live in places where there aren't any stocking dealers for Husqvarna? Foolish.



Dealers, What dealers. I went to the Husky dealer here that was family owned forever to get me some husky 50 parts, always bought what little I need from them when I could. 
The doors were closed with no warning bankrupt. 
So then I drove 45 mins to the next dealer and said it would be 2-3 months before getting the parts in, I thought HOGWASH.
I came home and ordered the parts online and had them in 3 days.

Sure like to have the cool lighted sign on the side of the building. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bookerdog (Dec 13, 2007)

So how many of you are ordering before the 21st. Im seriously thinking about it now.


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 13, 2007)

Maybe its just a marketing strategy similar to the 372's. No more online sales after dec. 21st......wait they are going to allow us to extend it till jan. 1st....wait its going to be till feb. 1st....... j/k


----------



## Austin1 (Dec 13, 2007)

bookerdog said:


> So how many of you are ordering before the 21st. Im seriously thinking about it now.


That's why, the server too busy at bailey's web sight keeps popping up!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 13, 2007)

You're probably exactly right!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 13, 2007)

:computer2: hone: hone: hone: :computer: hone: hone:


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 13, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Maybe its just a marketing strategy similar to the 372's. No more online sales after dec. 21st......wait they are going to allow us to extend it till jan. 1st....wait its going to be till feb. 1st....... j/k




We sure have seen that one before...........  







.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 13, 2007)

From what I understand, the meat of dealer sales are homeowner saws, blowers and trimmers. Since these are all available in the box stores, I can't see this helping the servicing dealer much. Interesting.

Ian


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 13, 2007)

Just got my 375 from Ed today. Dam$! got it through Bailey's just in time.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Dec 13, 2007)

brncreeper said:


> Just got my 375 from Ed today. Dam$! got it through Bailey's just in time.



what is a 375???? is that like a 372xpw


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 13, 2007)

Sawdustmaker said:


> what is a 375???? is that like a 372xpw



yes...372XPW (75cc)


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Dec 13, 2007)

Well then add it to your sig


----------



## bookerdog (Dec 13, 2007)

brncreeper said:


> yes...372XPW (75cc)



congrats on the new saw. Those 375 are nice.


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 13, 2007)

Sawdustmaker said:


> Well then add it to your sig


 


> congrats on the new saw. Those 375 are nice.


Thanks, it's sitting under the Christmas tree right now.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Dec 13, 2007)

brncreeper said:


> Thanks, it's sitting under the Christmas tree right now.



When any of my saws are under a tree, the tree is about to fall. Are you fed up with Christmas??? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 13, 2007)

Sawdustmaker said:


> When any of my saws are under a tree, the tree is about to fall. Are you fed up with Christmas??? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, I might get out and play with it Monday.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Danger Dan (Dec 13, 2007)

Who the hey wants a Husky anyway? :smoking:


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 13, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> From what I understand, the meat of dealer sales are homeowner saws, blowers and trimmers. Since these are all available in the box stores, I can't see this helping the servicing dealer much. Interesting.
> 
> Ian



Not my primary dealer...

Logging saw shop... prolly 80% of the stuff they sell is PRO Stihl and Husqvarna. They don't have many homeowner/mid range saws on the shelves.

I'm not a Husqvarna fan... but it does suck to see what this will do in the long run. Stihl is so deep rooted here in the PNW it's not even funny. 

However... Husqvarna is doing great out here... and I'm sure a lot of the saws in use were bought online or via mail order. But saw shops like the one I go to carry just as many PRO Husqvarnas as they do PRO Stihls... they have the parts avaiability to back them up too...

I can't imagine what some of you guys have to deal with when it comes to dealers and dealer support. Mine are top notch. I hear the horror stories of parts taking 2-3 months, dealers not having a clue what basic replcement parts are... the list goes on.

I'm lucky I guess...  

Hopefully Husqvarna will see their error, and go back to online sales... I know that is the only was a lot of you guys get saws and parts. Their B&M support is nowhere near what Stihl has... even out here.

Keep your fingers crossed.

Gary


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Dec 13, 2007)

Barf...

No local husky dealers in my area... no budget for a saw anyways.

Stihl dealer sucks too.


----------



## 16:1mix (Dec 13, 2007)

NBailey said:


> We have also been through this once before. Husqvarna went to a no shipping policy back in the early 80's with us. Then they changed again. Who knows, they could change in the near future. We will be selling someones chainsaw online and over the phone.



I see a Dolmar in my future...


----------



## Danger Dan (Dec 13, 2007)

IchWarriorMkII said:


> Barf...
> 
> No local husky dealers in my area... no budget for a saw anyways.
> 
> Stihl dealer sucks too.



Yeah, I heard that :smoking:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 13, 2007)

Narwhale said:


> Chinese 090 parts saw



Nik,
Yep, about those... did you get the kinks figured out so that you can sell them as kits again?

Ian


----------



## chowdozer (Dec 13, 2007)

Don't know if anyone's mentioned this because I haven't read all the posts, but... Northern Tool catalog doesn't have Huskys in it anymore either. Efco now.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 13, 2007)

Danger Dan said:


> Who the hey wants a Husky anyway? :smoking:



I would like to have a few.....

Stihls


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 13, 2007)

Well Bailey's has had a nice run sell alot of Husky units.
I guess it's it's Husky's call. Nothing Baileys can do about it.
I was just counting, my cutting partner and I have 5 Husky's that came from there.
It won't be fun watching them go down the tubes, but Hay that the business word.
Bailey's Rest in Peace....


----------



## bookerdog (Dec 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I would like to have a few.....
> 
> Stihls



I knew it.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 13, 2007)

J.Walker said:


> Well Bailey's has had a nice run sell alot of Husky units.
> I guess it's it's Husky's call. Nothing Baileys can do about it.
> I was just counting, my cutting partner and I have 5 Husky's that came from there.
> It won't be fun watching them go down the tubes, but Hay that the business word.
> Bailey's Rest in Peace....



I would not count them out just yet, they have been around a good while selling a lot more than saws. I also believe there is more $$$ to made in parts and service than whole items also. It would be nice to have the brand name on the marquis but they will survive and find another name to put up. I would like to see Dolmar jump on that train to test the water.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 13, 2007)

*gotcha*



bookerdog said:


> I knew it.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep, love dem Stihls.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 16:1mix (Dec 13, 2007)

computeruser said:


> That's a crap deal, folks.
> 
> Do you think they'll be happy going back to dealer-only if they live in places where there aren't any stocking dealers for Husqvarna?



Exactly........for example the whole Midwest...not that we represent much market share to E'lux!


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 13, 2007)

J.Walker said:


> Bailey's Rest in Peace....



Not a friggin' chance... 

Bailey's doesn't rely on their internet saw sales for the bulk of their market.

It is just one avenue for them to sell saws...

They will still sell saws over the counter (and prolly a lot of them) at their stores, and they sell so much other good stuff to keep a saw guy happy for a long time.

Thanks for everything over the years Nik Bailey!!!

Gary


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Dec 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I would like to have a few.....
> 
> Stihls





bookerdog said:


> I knew it.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



That was a baited hook... you took it hook, line, and sinker :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
I would like to have a few... chainsaws

yo Bdog, did you even catch the Stihls (highlight to read) that 2000ssm6 put on there. ROTFLMLAAHO :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bookerdog (Dec 13, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Not a friggin' chance...
> 
> Bailey's doesn't rely on their internet saw sales for the bulk of their market.
> 
> ...



spot on. Bailey's will be around along time. I sure husky will go back to internet sales again. Especially if they start losing market sales.


----------



## NBailey (Dec 13, 2007)

J.Walker said:


> Bailey's Rest in Peace....



As many dealers can attest to, there is very little money made selling Husqvarna chainsaws. This mainly due to the fierce competition from the web. Husqvarna was mainly a marketing program (the HP Printer theory-sell the printer cheap and make it up on the cartridges), and I am sure they benefited from the exposure much more than we did. There are many other saw manufacturers out there looking for a piece of the action, and we can give them quick access to the market. Our next catalog will have 150 pages of outdoor power equipment, with several new brands.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sawdustmaker said:


> That was a baited hook... you took it hook, line, and sinker :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> I would like to have a few... chainsaws
> 
> yo Bdog, did you even catch the Stihls (highlight to read) that 2000ssm6 put on there. ROTFLMLAAHO :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Book's not to smart, check out his sig.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 13, 2007)

computeruser said:


> That's a crap deal, folks.
> 
> Hate to break it to Husqvarna, but you really can't turn back the clock. Once people get used to being able to order their products, do you think they're going to be happy going back to the dealer-only setup? Do you think they'll be happy going back to dealer-only if they live in places where there aren't any stocking dealers for Husqvarna? Foolish.



Maybe now they can get some stocking dealers to sign up now... Not a chance with mail-order picking the creme off the top...

Either way it's a short term no-win for Husky. I figure they looked at the bigger picture, the success of the dealer supported competition, and took a longer term view.

Now.. if we can just get Stihl to allow on-line sales of parts...


----------



## spike60 (Dec 13, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Ok Spike, your a bonified Husky dealer. What the reasoning behind their decsion to shut off net sales?? I know durn well you got connections so spill the beans.



Well before I start spilling anything, let me say that I have a lot of friends on this site who I respect, who will come down on the other side of this issue. I have a lot of respect for Gregg Grande. If we disagree, let's all stay friends, OK?

There are several players in this drama. 1st, we have Baileys, the 10,000 unit gorrilla of the saw world. Then we have not one, but two, OEM's. Husky and their 4,000 dealers, and Stihl and their 8,000 dealers. Lastly we have Baileys loyal and happy customer base, many of whom are quite understandably offended by this change in their purchasing options. 

First, let's do some math. Baileys sells 10,000 units a year. That's about 20 times what I do. Impressive? Not really. Not if you look at the big picture. We do what we do in a town of 5,000 people, serving a market of say, 50,000. Baileys numbers are generated from selling to the entire country, at prices just a few points over dealer cost. What's so impressive about that? 

Some more math: It takes about 20 dealers our size to equal what Baileys is doing. 20 out of 4000. Not as big a piece of the pie as you would think, is it? But how many other dealers our size have dropped Husky because they are fed up with online discounters? Way more than 20. Way more. I know a few myself. So some of you guys who are wishfully saying that Husky has shot themselves in the foot don't really have an understanding of what is going on here. This policy was very well researched and thought out. It was not a snap decision. They have obviously come to the conclusion that they would be better served in the long run by doing this. 

Of course, Baileys customer base, proportionally higher on this site than nationally, won't be happy. But again, in the big picture, this discord must have been considered to be acceptable. You guys are important, but not numerous enough to affect this policy change.

So, what's Stihl got to do with this? When Husky went into Sears, Lowes, TSC, and allowed sites like Baileys to flourish, it struck a nerve with many dealers. Many felt offended, wronged, screwed, cheated, on and on. Stihl very smartly saw an opening a capitalized on it. They played on dealers resentment of these other sales channels and made the promise that they would remain dealer only, and that they would not allow online sales. For thelast 6 or more years, every one of their ads in any of the many trade publications have played this tune. And it has worked beautifully for Stihl. It's a freaking marketing gold mine. They have managed to nudge Husky, Echo and such out of countless stores. You guys can argue for hours over who makes the better saw, but you can't argue that Stihl has done a masterful job of winning the "hearts and minds" of many dealers. So maybe if Stihl can copy Husky's anti-vibe idea on the MS441, it's OK for Husky to copy the way Stihl comes to market. 

Husky obviously has come to the conclusion that their servicing dealer network is perhaps more crucial to their well being than the online discounters are. So, they have made a choice, which favors the side of the fence wher I'm standing, so I'm happy about it. 

Another point I have to make, and I don't care if I offend anyone with this. Quite a few of you guys seem to accept that it's OK for Stihl to be dealer only, but it's not OK for Husky. Any double standard has at it's core. hipocrisy. And anyone who says this is OK for Stihl, but not for Husky is just that; a hipocrite. 

Some conclusions. So, the pendelum is swinging the other way, and some of you guys are inconvienced. The world keeps turning. Change happens. Change is fluid.Isn't that what some of you told us dealers when we complained about online sales? Got to adapt, right? 

It's probably only a matter of time until Baileys brings in their own brand of chain saws from China. Then nobody can tell them what to do. Then some of you who dislike dealers, (justifiably so in many cases), won't have to worry cause there won't be any. Just Baileys. Now there's an interesting thought. How attractive would a private label saw be, at any price, if there were no dealers to provide parts and service anywhere. It's a changing world, so I guess we'll find out soon enough. 

So, I hope I haven't really offended anyone, (just the hipocrites). But it's important to see the big picture nationally to understand what drives decisions like this. Some of you would like to deal with Baileys cause your local dealer is a crook or a jerk or both. Don't blame you, but that's a local issue.

No way this hurts Husky from what I can see. They've made a lot of dealer friendly changes the past couple of years, and they are a great company to do business with. This will be a big plus for them.

Now that I'm done blowing off steam, I'm gonna go out and blow some snow.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 13, 2007)

great post Spike...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 13, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Maybe now they can get some stocking dealers to sign up now... Not a chance with mail-order picking the creme off the top...
> 
> Either way it's a short term no-win for Husky. I figure they looked at the bigger picture, the success of the dealer supported competition, and took a longer term view.



Good point as most will buy the cheaper saw. Why get a 372 for $750 at my local dealer when you can get them for $579? Husky killed their local dealers many years ago.


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 13, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> great post Spike...



+1


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 13, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> great post Spike...





bcorradi said:


> +1



+2


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Good point as most will buy the cheaper saw. Why get a 372 for $750 at my local dealer when you can get them for $579? Husky killed their local dealers many years ago.



Not all of them... but no one in their right mind would join yesterday, with Lowes on one side and mail order on the other.

Heck, maybe a few Stihl dealers will now split the line and start stocking Husky...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 13, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> +1



+2


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 13, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Not all of them... but no one in their right mind would join yesterday, with Lowes on one side and mail order on the other.
> 
> Heck, maybe a few Stihl dealers will now split the line and start stocking Husky...



Yeah true and sad at the same time. A home owner would not see the point in paying his dealer $150 more just to have his support. A pro or any member here would know the importance of dealer support, if they are a good dealer.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't give a rip about Bailey's not sellin' saws mailorder or internet...

Plus I'm sure they sell Stihl saws too... they are in the the PNW "Stihl-belt" and prolly sell a ton of Stihls right along with Husqvarna over the counter.

As long as they keep sellin' all the other saw related stuff, and timber fallin' stuff... I will continue to be a loyal Bailey's customer.

Gary


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yeah true and sad at the same time. A home owner would not see the point in paying his dealer $150 more just to have his support. A pro or any member here would know the importance of dealer support, if they are a good dealer.



Not so sure about that. A low % of internet saw sales is made to homeowners... you're talking about the the same crowd that wants to buy at Stihl dealer or Lowes... They crowd our store and ask questions for hours.. most barely know what the internet is, and there isn't a $150 (or half or quarter of that) premium over internet on most saws they buy... and most of all, they are worried about service. Just as well... most are hopeless.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 13, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Not so sure about that. A low % of internet saw sales is made to homeowners... you're talking about the the same crowd that wants to buy at Stihl dealer or Lowes... They crowd our store and ask questions for hours.. most barely know what the internet is, and there isn't a $150 (or half or quarter of that) premium over internet on most saws they buy... and most of all, they are worried about service. Just as well... most are hopeless.



I was going on a personal experience with the $150. Went to the local Jred dealer to check out a 2171, guy wanted $780. As I spoke about the 'net deals he kinda put on his sad face and didn't say much. Good trip for me, I got a like new 026.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Dec 13, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Went to the local Jred dealer to check out a 2171, guy wanted $780. As I spoke about the 'net deals he kinda put on his sad face and didn't say much.



And to think you were THAT close to getting religion!


.


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 13, 2007)

I remember last year when Bailey's was going to start to sell Dolmar saws and every one had a fit. Now Husky is changing course again and quite a few out there are very happy. It is not like Bailey's decided yesterday that they are going to start selling Husqvarna tomorrow. They have been selling Husky saws for years. If Bailey's was a crappy company I would not care. But they are not. I believe that they have the best customer service of any on line / mail order company that I have ever dealt with. Any issues are always taken care of. I will continue to support them because to me they are my local dealer.


----------



## 16:1mix (Dec 13, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Heck, maybe a few Stihl dealers will now split the line and start stocking Husky...



If inexpensive, quality built Chinese saws get a strong foothold in the national market is is entirely possible. There is an auto dealership 20 miles from me that has GM, Ford and Chrysler offerings all under one roof, and a service department to back them up.

In the 70's when my dad was selling cars this would have been an inconceivable thought. Suddenly, the Japanese proved they could build good, inexpensive cars and sell them for less. Now look at the 'Big Three' (!)

FWIW....


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 13, 2007)

I bought my 395 from a dealer out of state selling on the net. His price was less than Baileys. I'll have to call him tomorrow and see whats up for him.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 13, 2007)

Bailey's had their own branded saws afew years ago, I can't remember who made them. Maybe Solo? Anyway I suppose Chinese "stihl" saws are on the horizon. You guys already know what I think about Chicom goods but that doesn't matter since the market will determine success.

Does Dolmar or Solo make a complete line of saws? Saws that aren't sold in the US now? Any other makers I'm forgetting? (Anyone got an advance copy of the Bailey's catalog?)


----------



## Pissfirwillie (Dec 13, 2007)

I wouldn't feel too sorry for Bailey's yet. Last time I went by their Laytonville office there were at least a dozen Davey Tree trucks picking up a substantial amount of those Orange saws. Those fellows were all coming from somewhere down south to get the stuff and heading to Washington to clean up storm damage. They certainly draw from a large area locally.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 13, 2007)

So when are ya going to open a local shop in Richmond, Kentucky? :hmm3grin2orange: 

Ian


----------



## davefr (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm sure the marketing gurus at Stihl are laughing at all this. 

Husky has instantly become a real threat because they dump online and want to imitate the Stihl marketing model. However they forgot to add real dealers and at the breadth of Stihl!!

I can't recall the last time I saw a Husky dealer in the PNW.

However Stihl shouldn't get to cocky because the internet model is here to stay. I just wish Stihl would embrace the John Deere parts distribution model. JD has it figured out and it's a win-win for JD, Dealers and Consumers.


----------



## g.moore (Dec 13, 2007)

This sucks. The only reason I have my Stihls is because they were used for a good price, I will not buy anything new from a company that will not sell online which is also why I do not buy "genuine" Stihl parts unless I have to, everything is aftermarket. Guess when I'm ready for a new saw it won't be a Husky or Stihl. Can anyone say Wild Thinggy?


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 13, 2007)

g.moore said:


> I will not buy anything new from a company that will not sell online


Just curious on what your reasoning is for this?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 13, 2007)

g.moore said:


> This sucks. The only reason I have my Stihls is because they were used for a good price, I will not buy anything new from a company that will not sell online which is also why I do not buy "genuine" Stihl parts unless I have to, everything is aftermarket. Guess when I'm ready for a new saw it won't be a Husky or Stihl. Can anyone say Wild Thinggy?



Flame away guys


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 13, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Just curious on what your reasoning is for this?



He likes ripping of his local taxing authority by dodging the sales tax:chainsawguy:


----------



## eyolf (Dec 13, 2007)

I no longer depend on the farm or the woods for my living; rather my job supports those habits. 

The other day I was speaking with the IT guy at work regarding my company's website: WE make custom molds for the plastics industry, as well as having a catalog of supplies, parts and accessories. For US accounts (molders) ordering will soon be web-based; project engineers at an account we are familiar with will order from the web and see their order status in almost real time on the web. Using a computer to do the work we'd otherwise soon need to hire two new phone operators to do.

The software we will be using will automatically be able to determine, from the IP address, where the surfer is ordering from...a sales and marketing tool.

This would work for a firm the size of Husky as well. They could automate online sales, filtering out those customers who do not have a dealer within a certain range, or whose dealer is a putz. This sells whole goods, is a tool to leverage putzy dealers (how about an email telling them: "you lost another sale today") and might convince dealers in non-served areas to sign up. Customers attempting to order goods within a reasonable distance of a stocking dealer could be redirected, or perhaps subjected to a pricing premium intended to discourage online sales that would affect a dealer.

####

Spike, do you always have to be the voice of reason? I mean, we all want the latest gadget, at the cheapest price. Or maybe just to window shop at 10:00 p.m. I agree, the arboristsite guys are a puny segment of the market; indeed, the pro saw market was small in 1982 when I got out of *** distribution...I can't imagine it has gotten a great deal larger.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 13, 2007)

If your livelihood depends on a saw, go to your local saw shop or dealer and buy one...Trust me, when stuff goes wrong or if you need support, they will back you up on the spot (mine do anyway). Online purchasing is great, but the personal benefits are not seen.


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 13, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Heck, maybe a few Stihl dealers will now split the line and start stocking Husky...





There is a store here is Missouri that does this. They sell Stihl, Husqvarna, Echo,Shindaiwa,and Poulan. They sell the complete line of each. Here is the kicker. They don't service them there. They load them up and drive them 60 miles to their other store. You usually have a week or more turn around on a repair regardless of how big or small the repair is.

Scott


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 13, 2007)

davefr said:


> I can't recall the last time I saw a Husky dealer in the PNW.



In the PNW? Or in Oregon? 

In Washington (in the PNW) we have two major Husqvarna dealers... Madsen's and Wood's Logging Supply...



g.moore said:


> This sucks. The only reason I have my Stihls is because they were used for a good price, I will not buy anything new from a company that will not sell online which is also why I do not buy "genuine" Stihl parts unless I have to, everything is aftermarket. Guess when I'm ready for a new saw it won't be a Husky or Stihl. Can anyone say Wild Thinggy?



That right there is hilarious... what did you do before the internet? You must not be old enough to remember having to actually go to a saw shop... or calling them from a rotary phone... LMAO...

Gary


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 14, 2007)

Woods and Madsens -that's what,,, 125+ miles apart?


----------



## Pissfirwillie (Dec 14, 2007)

Burvol said:


> If your livelihood depends on a saw, go to your local saw shop or dealer and buy one...Trust me, when stuff goes wrong or if you need support, they will back you up on the spot (mine do anyway). Online purchasing is great, but the personal benefits are not seen.



Funny, our crew does the opposite. We buy our Stihl saws from the local dealer down the road, but we get our supplies and replacement parts from Bailey's and Madsens. We cut for a living, so we work on our own saws. Not really knocking our local Stihl dealer, it is just way easier to order from someone over the phone or net instead of running all over the county to get a few parts.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry if I missed the post, but I ask again, can Baileys mail Husky parts? Depending on where one lives, that can be a huge time savings.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 14, 2007)

They said they will be continuing to sell parts.


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 14, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> Sorry if I missed the post, but I ask again, can Baileys mail Husky parts? Depending on where one lives, that can be a huge time savings.



Check post #20 right before your post #21 .


----------



## Pissfirwillie (Dec 14, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Woods and Madsens -that's what,,, 125+ miles apart?



That is the real issue. Out west, good dealers tend to be a long way apart. I will happily pay the UPS man to do the driving.


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 14, 2007)

Andy - does ups offer better delivery than fedex does in the great state of washington? lol.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 14, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Andy - does ups offer better delivery than fedex does in the great state of washington? lol.



It would be hard not to!!! lololol I swear that package was on the truck for a week going back and forth past my door. And with UPS, you can have my address wrong and they will stilll get it to me!


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 14, 2007)

Your place ain't the easiest to find... but then when you do, you tell yourself, "How did I not find this place the first time?"

Then it is EZ-PZ...

Gary


----------



## redprospector (Dec 14, 2007)

It seem's like we've been here before. 
I actually prefer Husqvarna over any other brand, but I'm not brand loyal.
My closest Husky dealer is over 100 mile's away, and they don't stock saw's (I don't like Husky that much). In my opinion Husky has definately shot themselves in the foot, at least in my neck of the woods.
Oh well, I just don't care anymore. As I replace my existing saw's I'll become a "Stihl Man", I don't have a choice anymore.

Andy


----------



## Erick (Dec 14, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Heck, maybe a few Stihl dealers will now split the line and start stocking Husky...



My local dealer is currently stocking Stihl, Husky, Dolmar, Shindiawa, and Red Max.

Of course it took me a long time to find him and had to wade through a lot of really sh!+y dealers along the way.

The man has been good as gold so far and has had every part I've asked for in stock (within reason) and has even started keeping a roll of square chain in stock just to spin me a loop every now and then. No one else is buying it, and he can't be making money on it, but he has it there because I wanted it. He is flexible about his pricing and seems to be a he!! of a mechanic even doing mods and port work with a quick turn around. 

And for that he has earned all of my business, even if it means driving the 20 miles out of my way past 2 other Stihl dealers for an $8.00 oil cap I'm sure the other 2 have. 



J.Walker said:


> Well Bailey's has had a nice run sell alot of Husky units.
> I guess it's it's Husky's call. Nothing Baileys can do about it.
> I was just counting, my cutting partner and I have 5 Husky's that came from there.
> It won't be fun watching them go down the tubes, but Hay that the business word.
> Bailey's Rest in Peace....



Baileys has been an excellent dealer for quite some time with a loyal following of locals and mail order alike. Losing Husky internet sales is not going to affect their business one bit, as he said they will be selling someone’s saws online and if your an online buyer then theirs your option. 

Husqvarnas decision however inconvenient for some will not really hurt a company like Baileys but will definitely help folks like my local dealer who sells very few 372s or 346s because he can’t compete with online sales.

Not coming down on Baileys (in fact just the opposite) as I have been a customer in the past and will continue to be in the future when I can’t get it from my local. And I don’t think Nik posted this thread to stir the bigger pot or as a poor us thread (as some have read into it) I think he was just putting the information out there as a service to his customers. Well done sir.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 14, 2007)

spike60 said:


> Well before I start spilling anything, let me say that I have a lot of friends on this site who I respect, who will come down on the other side of this issue
> 
> BIG SNIP in the interest of conservation of space.....
> 
> Now that I'm done blowing off steam, I'm gonna go out and blow some snow.



That was a great post!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 14, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Check post #20 right before your post #21 .



Dang He missed it by ... that much!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spike*

That was a great post. I asked Mr.Bailey just what Husky's reasoning was behind shutting down online sales but he must have missed that post, he never responded. I think your post clears up my question very well. Good job!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 14, 2007)

redprospector said:


> It seem's like we've been here before.
> I actually prefer Husqvarna over any other brand, but I'm not brand loyal.
> My closest Husky dealer is over 100 mile's away, and they don't stock saw's (I don't like Husky that much). In my opinion Husky has definately shot themselves in the foot, at least in my neck of the woods.
> Oh well, I just don't care anymore. As I replace my existing saw's I'll become a "Stihl Man", I don't have a choice anymore.
> ...



You won't go back to Husky, this is a good move for ya.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bnew (Dec 14, 2007)

Does this mean just the sweedish xp huskys or even the poulan/electrolux also?


----------



## trimmmed (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spike*

Ditto what thall said. That post explained things well.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Dec 14, 2007)

*Husqvarna Online*



Urbicide said:


> WOW!
> And not the good kind either!
> This really does suck the big one.
> Nick Bailey, how many Husqvarna saws has your company sold over the years?






NBailey; said:


> We have been a servicing Husqvarna dealer for approximately 30 years. I don't know the exact figures, but we sold approximately 10,000 various branded powerheads last year, mostly professional models.






GASoline71; said:


> Not a friggin' chance...
> 
> Bailey's doesn't rely on their internet saw sales for the bulk of their market.
> 
> ...




I certainly hope that Baileys isn't too damaged by Husky's move. However, if Baileys sold 10K models last year via the internet and now they're unable to sell any...surely this is bound to have some sort of measurable financial impact. I don't think Baileys will go under, they've been in business a long time, but its gotta hurt! I think that there are probably some small Husky dealers who will be seriously impacted by this.

There's a small dealer in Olympia who stocks nothing but Husky's pro line of saws and Echos. He is now in the process of giving up the Husky line altogether. He's selling down his existing stock; he says that "Husky is just too difficult to deal with". He use to sell Husky's homeowner saws as well; but a Lowes is 1.5 miles down the road from him and ultimately he couldn't compete with them. In his case, he has picked up the Echo line and this will be his primary brand. So far, he says that he's glad he has made the move. I'm sure there will be some other small shops that will follow suit in some form?

GAS, who's your logging shop out on Whidbey?


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Just dawned on me*

Seeing how Husky seems to be going back to dealer only I wonder how Stihl will react. I know Stihl will react in kind with somekind of plan, Spike was correct, when it comes to marketing Stihl is second to none. The man behind that marketing plan at Stihl is always on the ball and ready to meet any challenge. Burton will not sit idle on this I'm sure. That said I can't wait to see how he counters Husky's new plan. Shoot us Stihl guys may get even more incentive than we do now, and trust me, Stihl does treat its dealers some kind of good, should be interesting. I see positives coming in the future already for both Stihl dealers and Husky dealers.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 14, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Check post #20 right before your post #21 .



Thanks, he was typing that post as I was typing my question and somehow I missed his post. I have been pretty busy and this thread moved pretty fast for awhile.

I think this move is wishful thinking on Huskies part as even though I am a big fan of certain Husky saws, they are no match for Stihls marketing machine.

Spike says 20 dealers equate to one Baileys, but in my experience Bailey's impact on the Husky market is larger than that. I predict if Baileys cannot sell Huskies through their catalog it will substantially erode their business success over time. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 14, 2007)

Ironically short term they will have a hell of a December because of the rush to get in on the old deal. If I had a Husky in mind in the near term I know I personally would be on the phone to them. Crossed my mind anyway, but I don't like to rush into things.


----------



## bookerdog (Dec 14, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> Ironically short term they will have a hell of a December because of the rush to get in on the old deal. If I had a Husky in mind in the near term I know I personally would be on the phone to them. Crossed my mind anyway, but I don't like to rush into things.



Now didn't you need another 395


----------



## davefr (Dec 14, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Seeing how Husky seems to be going back to dealer only I wonder how Stihl will react.



Why does Stihl have to react to anything? If I were in Virginia Beach I'd be laughing at these "cluster #####" marketing/distribution screw ups coming from Husky and Dolmar.

I predict this move will actually help Stihl. If the consumer is forced to buy from a B&M dealer then Stihl becomes the obvious choice due to their superior breadth of dealers. (Here in Oregon you can count on every small town having a tavern and Stihl dealer). Husky was only a good alternative because they were easy to buy online and competitively priced but now that's going away.

I would predict that online Husky sales from Baileys was displacing more Stihl sales then Husky B&M dealer sales. However it's just my guess.

I also don't think this will hurt Bailey's too much from a financial standpoint. I bet it was fairly low margin business. It probably will hurt their image by not offering pro chainsaws. I'd still be pursing some form of Solo or Makita branded marketing arrangement with Dolmar if I was Bailey.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 14, 2007)

davefr said:


> Why does Stihl have to react to anything? If I were in Virginia Beach I'd be laughing at these "cluster #####" marketing/distribution screw ups coming from Husky and Dolmar.
> 
> I predict this move will actually help Stihl. If the consumer is forced to buy from a B&M dealer then Stihl becomes the obvious choice. Husky was only a good alternative because they were easy to buy online and competitively priced.



Awwwwwwww but my friend think the big picture. If indeed Husky wants to go back to dealer only where they gonna go. Stihl has dealers everywhere. I won't be surprized at all if a Husky rep walks in our store soon and asks us if we want to carry the Husky line up. That is what Stihl is going to react to. Should be interesting for sure.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 14, 2007)

davefr said:


> Why does Stihl have to react to anything? If I were in Virginia Beach I'd be laughing at these "cluster #####" marketing/distribution screw ups coming from Husky and Dolmar.
> 
> I predict this move will actually help Stihl. If the consumer is forced to buy from a B&M dealer then Stihl becomes the obvious choice. Husky was only a good alternative because they were easy to buy online and competitively priced.



+1.

That is why I called it wishful thinking on Husky's part.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 14, 2007)

bookerdog said:


> Now didn't you need another 395



I crossed my mind, but I've bought 4 new saws this year and I figure I better get the 880 broken in before I buy another new saw. 

I said 'new' saw....


----------



## OLY-JIM (Dec 14, 2007)

davefr said:


> Why does Stihl have to react to anything? If I were in Virginia Beach I'd be laughing at these "cluster #####" marketing/distribution screw ups coming from Husky and Dolmar.
> 
> I predict this move will actually help Stihl. If the consumer is forced to buy from a B&M dealer then Stihl becomes the obvious choice. Husky was only a good alternative because they were easy to buy online and competitively priced.




+1...Husky may bennefit in the "long" run; I doubt that their dealer network will do the same. In my opinion, that has always been Husky's weak link in the PNW. The reason STIHL enjoys the success that they do in the PNW, outside a making a good saw, is because you can walk down to a STIHL dealer anywhere around here. They're all over...not the case for Husky...and you can't just revert back to a walk-in dealer network overnight.


----------



## bnew (Dec 14, 2007)

How about this, They are trying to run there numbers up to be bought out by a company like stihl or intragating to their standards.I know about this because experience(pharma/surgical).I hope this is not the case but only they know.


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 14, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> Ironically short term they will have a hell of a December because of the rush to get in on the old deal. If I had a Husky in mind in the near term I know I personally would be on the phone to them. Crossed my mind anyway, but I don't like to rush into things.


Don't you need a 3120?


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 14, 2007)

Eventhough this may hurt husky in the short term...it may very well have a positive impact on little johnny.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 14, 2007)

OLY-JIM said:


> +1...Husky may bennefit in the "long" run; I doubt that their dealer network will do the same. In my opinion, that has always been Husky's weak link in the PNW. The reason STIHL enjoys the success that they do in the PNW, outside a making a good saw, is because you can walk down to a STIHL dealer anywhere around here. They're all over...not the case for Husky...and you can't just revert back to a walk-in dealer network overnight.



Yes. Here in the PNW most of the cutters I talk to are ferociously brand loyal to Stihl. Many of them have never even run a Husky, but their mind is made up. So I don't see Husky dealerships popping up anytime soon.

So I think operations like Baileys have helped Husky's visibility and momentum. Even from folks that haven't actually bought from them.

As an aside, what I've noticed in this general area Huskies are more popular with the certified arborist crowd, who tend to run a mix of saws, but mostly Huskies. In part that is because in their world of training and marketing, Huskies are the primary brand.

My personal view is that another factor why they run more Huskies than Stihls (just a generalization) is because although many of them have been cutting 5 to 20 yrs, many of the younger climbers (saddle work) do not come from a logging background. They are athletic active guys (often doing other extreme sports) and enjoy the challenge.

Since they don't coming from a logging background that taught them to like whatever their dads logged with, they prefer the smoothness of the Huskies to the 440,460,660 kind of vibration levels.

I know I'll take some heat for it, but unless you've grown up with those vibration levels or more, they don't seem like something to put up with. Now I'll duck for cover....


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 14, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Don't you need a 3120?



Actually I am still thinkin about a 3120 to go along with my 880, but I am considering trying a used one without the low limiter. (Bookerdog?)


----------



## nikocker (Dec 14, 2007)

*Who cares?*

Here in the midwest who cares if Baileys no longer sells Husky via mail order or the internet? 

You guys in the PNW think you're the only market for saws? Hell, we've got Husky dealers here as thick as you do Stihl dealers out there. And every farmer here in Wisconsin, Minnesota and Michigan - - 10's of thousands of them probably have at least one chainsaw. Not to mention the thousands of people just moving to rural areas with their small woodlots etc. They buy Stihl and Husky and Poulans and they buy Ranchers, and Farm bosses and whatever. 

I think Husky will do just fine - and as far as Pro saws determining the market - - more homeowner saws are sold by both companies than we could even count! That is where they make their money!! 

Al


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 14, 2007)

On the subject of Bailey's importing a Chinese saw, that strikes terror into my heart on many levels.

I am really opposed to this new trend in the world of buying cheap crap (often made in China because they can make stuff so cheap). HF is the perfect example.

It breaks and people throw it away and don't really care because they didn't pay much. Wasted resources there, bigtime. And to a large degree it was so cheap in the first place because of the lack of humanitarian and environmental responsibility during the manufacturing process.

It confuses the public about what quality is, and why it is important.

Since vendors can sell it cheaper, crappy stuff (like from China) pushes the better stuff off of shelves. So the consumer has a more difficult time finding good quality stuff. Example here. The last time I went to HD to buy a good quality garden quality nozzle, where as they use to carry about 8 models offering crappy to good quality, they now only carry crappy chinese stuff. Sure it is 2 buck cheaper, but it's not what I want.

When you dilute the market with the cheaper and crappier stuff, it actually makes anyone trying to manufacture the a high quality product have to charge more to stay in business, because of reduced sales. In the end, again the educated demanding consumer is the loser.

The only arena where this isn't really true is in the consumer electronics world, where since the stakes are so high competition is almost all good., Look at the price of displays, handheld devices, etc. as compared to even 5 yrs ago.

Anyway, cheap crap like HF sells is one of my buttons....


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 14, 2007)

nikocker said:


> Here in the midwest who cares if Baileys no longer sells Husky via mail order or the internet?
> 
> You guys in the PNW think you're the only market for saws? Hell, we've got Husky dealers here as thick as you do Stihl dealers out there. And every farmer here in Wisconsin, Minnesota and Michigan - - 10's of thousands of them probably have at least one chainsaw. Not to mention the thousands of people just moving to rural areas with their small woodlots etc. They buy Stihl and Husky and Poulans and they buy Ranchers, and Farm bosses and whatever.
> 
> ...



I hear what you are saying. I don't think we here in the PNW think we are the only one with saws. We are using our own personal experience to back our opinions on this subject and naturally are experience/examples are in the PNW. We fully expect your own examples to reflect you area and are glad to hear them.

And I fully agree the real money in saws is not to pros, although I think how well a brand is viewed by the professional market is important to any tool manufacturor in the long term.

And other than the idea of selling a Chinese saw, I am not too worked up by the Husky news, as things have a way of changing...


----------



## NBailey (Dec 14, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> That was a great post. I asked Mr.Bailey just what Husky's reasoning was behind shutting down online sales but he must have missed that post, he never responded. I think your post clears up my question very well. Good job!!!



Thall,

Sorry I missed your post. We received the same letter that anyone selling Husqvarna online gets, which states that for safety and quality reasons, internet retailers can only sell their 137 and 142 chainsaws after a specific date. We received this letter about two months after we printed our 2007 Master catalog, which included a Husqvarna chainsaw on the cover. 

Our initial response was predictable, and included litigation etc. We have been down that road before with another large European saw manufacturer, so we needed some concrete numbers to justify what we were taking on. Here is what we found. 

Our Husqvarna chainsaws sales have actually been going down for since peaking about 3 years ago. It seems, with all of the internet competition, our profit margin was also loosing ground on Husqvarna sales. Our answer became gin clear, quit waisting time with this issue and move on to a line more profitable.

As Spike noted earlier (BTW nice post), we are a drop in the bucket for U.S. Husqvarna saw sales, and I although I disagree with their new marketing plan, the folks that run Charlotte are very savvy. Their biggest hurdle is not with relatively small players like us, it is with Lowes and TSC. They are the true movers of ***. I also think the internet issue is based more on the fact that Husqvarna is having a hard time justifying their inflated European pricing when anyone with a computer can see stuff retailing for 1/2 the price here in the states.

As for us, we have been fortunate to mail order a high end saw like Husqvarna. We have picked up well over 100,000 new customers over the past few years, and most of them professional. Husqvarna hasn't faired too shabby either, as they have been getting brand name recognition in the front of our catalog for some time. We mail well over a million copies now, and that was cheap advertising for them.

Moving forward, we will continue to supply parts and service for Husqvarna chainsaws for quite some time. We do a fair amount of local business in Woodland Ca also. As for new chainsaw lines, we are finalizing vendor agreements with a couple of new manufacturers right now, and we will broaden the Solo and Echo lines.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 14, 2007)

NBailey said:


> Thall,
> 
> Sorry I missed your post. We received the same letter that anyone selling Husqvarna online gets, which states that for safety and quality reasons, internet retailers can only sell their 137 and 142 chainsaws after a specific date. We received this letter about two months after we printed our 2007 Master catalog, which included a Husqvarna chainsaw on the cover.
> 
> ...



Thanks for repsonding back. From looking at your post and Spikes post its clear to me Husky is taking a new path. 

Last question and then I'll quit bugging you. Wasn't Husky in fact dealer only before E-lux bought them out? Seems if I recall when E-lux took over Husqvarna they were at the time dealer only. Now that E-lux has separated Husky could it be Husky themselves now want to return to the way they use to do business?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NBailey (Dec 14, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> On the subject of Bailey's importing a Chinese saw, that strikes terror into my heart on many levels.



No where close to that right now. We offer some Taiwanese parts right now, but the vast majortiy of our parts sales are still OEM. Bringing in an assembled Chinese saw would be a can of worms. That being said, I am sure one of the high end European OEM's will start be sending Chinese made saws to the U.S. in the very near future. Labor is a big cost component in the manufacturing of chainsaws. There is no reason to think that the quality would be any less that what poulan makes here in the states.


----------



## 5555555 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Newest Husky Dealer*

It's interesting to hear that Husky is ending internet sales to increase their dealer network. I saw our newest Husky dealer when I was Christmas shopping. I walked into COSTCO and saw a couple pallets of 455 Ranchers.... I looked for a parts and maintanance shop, but I couldn't find one..... Get rid of Balieys - add COSTCO. Looks like a good strategy!

Won't it be ironic if Lowes and TSC start complaining!


----------



## NBailey (Dec 14, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Thanks for repsonding back. From looking at your post and Spikes post its clear to me Husky is taking a new path.
> 
> Last question and then I'll quit bugging you. Wasn't Husky in fact dealer only before E-lux bought them out? Seems if I recall when E-lux took over Husqvarna they were at the time dealer only. Now that E-lux has separated Husky could it be Husky themselves now want to return to the way they use to do business?
> Thanks in advance.



Believe it or not, I know very little about Husqvarna (Charlotte). Perhaps Spike can better inform you about the internal workings. We have been fortunate to do business with a small, family owned distributer (Bee-Tee). They are the ones really getting squeezed here.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 14, 2007)

NBailey said:


> Believe it or not, I know very little about Husqvarna (Charlotte). Perhaps Spike can better inform you about the internal workings. We have been fortunate to do business with a small, family owned distributer (Bee-Tee). They are the ones really getting squeezed here.



I do apprecaite your honestly. I don't know much about them either. I'm trying to think back and if I recall correctly they were at one time dealer only. We had several good size Husky dealers in our area but they've close up shop a good while back. The last one being not long ago but he's quite aways from me. He tossed in the towel complaining he could not compete with Lowes and Sears, he's selling Stihl now, his rep is my rep. Thanks for being open with the information Mr.Bailey, I apprecaite it.


----------



## Erick (Dec 14, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> On the subject of Bailey's importing a Chinese saw, that strikes terror into my heart on many levels.
> 
> I am really opposed to this new trend in the world of buying cheap crap (often made in China because they can make stuff so cheap). HF is the perfect example..............
> 
> ...............Anyway, cheap crap like HF sells is one of my buttons....



Excellent post, sorry it won't let me rep ya for that one .....Yet.

I got on this a few years ago on another forum and I couldn't believe some of the responses I got to that post. Most people just don't get it, all they care about is getting it cheap......*at any cost*.

I remember one of the responses.........well the chainsaw forum is not the place to continue that thought. Just know that most folks (even in business) don’t seem to get it. Good Post


----------



## NBailey (Dec 14, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Thanks for everything over the years Nik Bailey!!!
> 
> Gary



Gary,

We appreciate the business. I actually grew up in logging camps, and your avatar reminds me of the many bull bucks my old man used to cut for. I guess that is why I am so partial to this site.


----------



## joatmon (Dec 14, 2007)

The sky is falling, everything is going to pot. NOT.

In the last year, there have been hundreds of topics and thousands of posts about, "What should I buy?" And you know what usually ends up being said in reply? I'll refresh some memories:

1. Find a local dealer. You need support. A pro needs support because his livelihood depends on it. A homeowner needs support because he doesn't know jack about repairing a chainsaw.

2. Put the saw in your mitts and see which one feels best. Seeing as how my internet transponder mittens are broken, I can only do this at the local dealer.

3. Big "S" and big "H" both make good saws. Just depends on your preference. (See items 1 and 2 above). 
a. 346XP vs. 260 Pro = both good, reliable, dependable saws.
b. 357XP vs. 361 = both good, reliable, dependable saws.
c. 372XP vs. 440 = both good, reliable, dependable saws.
d. 385XP vs. 460 = both good, reliable, dependable saws.
e. 395XP vs. 660 = both good, reliable, dependable saws.
f. 3120XP vs. 880 = both good, reliable, dependable saws.

I see three reasons to buy on the net.
1. No dealer for my preferred brand nearby.
2. My local dealer doesn't "fit" me.
3. I wanna save some dough.

Tommie, the Stihl method is superior, right? Looks like Husky's making a move in the right direction.

Spike, internet sales skims a few units from your sales, right? Here's an opportunity.

Scott, Dolmar doesn't allow net sales, but Husky did, right? You are better positioned to compete now.

It appears to me that the real loser here is someone that wants to save some dough buying a Husky on the net. Now, the question is, will the price buyer end up with the same Husky at a higher price or will he think the Stihl to be a better saw when the prices are more in line.

Tommie, Spike, Scott. Best of luck.

Joat


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 14, 2007)

Great Post Joat.


----------



## g.moore (Dec 14, 2007)

The reason I will not buy a saw not offered for sale online is because:
1) My local Stihl and Husqvarna dealer is about an hour away and they are both flaming a-holes. Went in to get parts for my 051 and they basically told me to either buy a new saw or leave. Business lost.
2)Because of where I live it's immensely easier to point and click and have it arrive on my doorstep than to have to spend 2 hours in the truck and another 2 hrs listening to the idiots described in (1) tell me what I want. 
I actually bought my pickup online because the dealers refused to sell me what I wanted whereas the online dealer said "oh, OK no problem you will have the truck in about a week".

Also, the dealer in (1) wanted to sell me a new 290 to replace my 051. I've used an 290, great limbing saw but worthless for cutting down and blocking a 24"+ tree unless you want to spend 8 hrs dealing with 1 tree.

Due to the size of my community I would love to support the locals but when they will only sell you what they feel you should have they lose my business.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 14, 2007)

joatmon said:


> The sky is falling, everything is going to pot. NOT.
> 
> In the last year, there have been hundreds of topics and thousands of posts about, "What should I buy?" And you know what usually ends up being said in reply? I'll refresh some memories:
> 
> ...




Good post there Joat. Far as what method is superior for selling, I've always been a firm believer in look the man in the face and answer whatever questions he may have. That just me though. Far as price goes seems Mr.Bailey himself was having to lower his margins way down to compete with other online sellers. He made it clear he sure wasn't make much money on those saws. There comes a point when competitors will lower prices to a point the product is no longer worth fooling with altogether. I get a sense Mr.Bailey is implying that somewhat. Therefore I do tend to agree with Stihl trying to keep prices on par for all its dealers. However one cheapie sale can go unnoticed Joat, getcha ya self on up here,LOL


----------



## joatmon (Dec 14, 2007)

g.moore said:


> The reason I will not buy a saw not offered for sale online is because:
> 1) My local Stihl and Husqvarna dealer is about an hour away and they are both flaming a-holes. Went in to get parts for my 051 and they basically told me to either buy a new saw or leave. Business lost.
> 2)Because of where I live it's immensely easier to point and click and have it arrive on my doorstep than to have to spend 2 hours in the truck and another 2 hrs listening to the idiots described in (1) tell me what I want.
> I actually bought my pickup online because the dealers refused to sell me what I wanted whereas the online dealer said "oh, OK no problem you will have the truck in about a week".
> ...



I'll bet that the lack of potential internet saw sales may actually increase the chances that a new, better saw dealer may appear in your neck of the woods.

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Dec 14, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Good post there Joat. Far as what method is superior for selling, I've always been a firm believer in look the man in the face and answer whatever questions he may have. That just me though. Far as price goes seems Mr.Bailey himself was having to lower his margins way down to compete with other online sellers. He made it clear he sure wasn't make much money on those saws. There comes a point when competitors will lower prices to a point the product is no longer worth fooling with altogether. I get a sense Mr.Bailey is implying that somewhat. Therefore I do tend to agree with Stihl trying to keep prices on par for all its dealers. However one cheapie sale can go unnoticed Joat, getcha ya self on up here,LOL



Tommie,

I'm afraid. Very afraid. If I were to see you face-to-face, experience that big MS880 ease through a big log in the chilly, crisp air, and then warm myself with a tepid Folgers in the back room, I would surely reach for my wallet. Yes, I'm very afraid.

Friend of The CHAMP,

Joat


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 14, 2007)

joatmon said:


> I'll bet that the lack of potential internet saw sales may actually increase the chances that a new, better saw dealer may appear in your neck of the woods.



Unlikely here, it takes a lot to get a license to sell Stihl or Husky. There's a distance factor (only so many dealers in a given area) and you need a chunk of change to set-up a "concept display", something required of dealers as of late. A few years ago Stihl threatened to cut our margins in half if we didn't display over $16k in stocking merchandise and pay $5k for their "concept store", and Husky was almost as bad at the time.


----------



## joatmon (Dec 14, 2007)

*For the record.*

My posts in this thread may cause some to infer something that is clearly not my intention. And that is, I mean NO disrespect to Mr. Bailey, his business, or Gregg, etc. They have cetainly fulfilled a need andthey all seem to be very professional and most helpful. I have ordered and will more than likely order from them in the future. My local dealer knows not of the so called 372XPW (375) and I am very seriously considering ordering one with a drop ship option very soon.

Joat


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 14, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> However one cheapie sale can go unnoticed Joat, getcha ya self on up here,LOL



Hey don't give Joat all the good deals, po little ole me cuts too. Heck, have you seen that nice SP125 of his?

btw, I Stihl see a big bad BR600 in my future, just need to make it back up.


----------



## joatmon (Dec 14, 2007)

Jacob J. said:


> Unlikely here, it takes a lot to get a license to sell Stihl or Husky. There's a distance factor (only so many dealers in a given area) and you need a chunk of change to set-up a "concept display", something required of dealers as of late. A few years ago Stihl threatened to cut our margins in half if we didn't display over $16k in stocking merchandise and pay $5k for their "concept store", and Husky was almost as bad at the time.



I'll stand by my statement that a business selling a particular product is more likely to open in a market if the product in question is not easily and cheaply available on the net.

No guarantee a business will open, but certainly a barrier to opening said business is now removed.

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 14, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> I'm afraid. Very afraid. If I were to see you face-to-face, experience that big MS880 ease through a big log in the chilly, crisp air, and then warm myself with a tepid Folgers in the back room, I would surely reach for my wallet. Yes, I'm very afraid.
> 
> ...



I'll be dayummm I just waxed up that 880 just yesterday, boy that thing sure is pretttttttttttttttttttttttttttty:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Dec 14, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I'll be dayummm I just waxed up that 880 just yesterday, boy that thing sure is pretttttttttttttttttttttttttttty:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Tommie,

I just felt a tug on my left rear hip as my wallet eased out of my pocket. Was that you?

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 14, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> I just felt a tug on my left rear hip as my wallet eased out of my pocket. Was that you?
> 
> Joat



Me, course not, that was my snag hook,LOL


----------



## belgian (Dec 14, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> I just felt a tug on my left rear hip as my wallet eased out of my pocket. Was that you?
> 
> Joat



   Joat, you are insane...


----------



## joatmon (Dec 14, 2007)

belgian said:


> Joat, you are insane...



Roland,

Only a vast ocean keeps you from experiencing the same.

Joat


----------



## Woodie (Dec 14, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I'll be dayummm I just waxed up that 880 just yesterday, boy that thing sure is pretttttttttttttttttttttttttttty



Just don't ask what he used for "wax."


.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 14, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> You won't go back to Husky, this is a good move for ya.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hahaha. No, it's the only move. I have never said I don't like Stihl saw's (except for the 441 which is a POS in my opinion) I said I prefer Husky's. 
All the B&M dealers can think what they want, but I'll bet Stihl benefit's more from this move than the Husky dealers. 
I see it as a chess game between Stihl & Husqvarna, playing for the lion's share. Husky just made a real bad move, CHECK MATE!!!

You were right, I won't go back to Husky. Not for the reason you would like me to say, but because I talked to a rep a while back about this. He promised that Husky's would be available. Now he say's they are available, you just have to drive 167 miles to get to your nearest stocking dealer. Husky in a sence has said to me, you are nothing, we don't give a rat's a$$ about you or the other logger's, & thinning contractor's in your area even though most of you have been loyal customers for 25 or 30 year's. 

Who know's I may start running Echo's........Oh yeah, no local dealer's......Stihl it is. :deadhorse: 

And If anyone from Husqvarna is reading this. Note the misseltoe pinned to my shirt tail as I walk away from you.

Andy


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 14, 2007)

Talk about derailing a thread! Go from Bailey's no longer being able to ship Husqvarna to Joat & Thall gettin' slippery!


----------



## belgian (Dec 14, 2007)

joatmon said:


> Roland,
> 
> Only a vast ocean keeps you from experiencing the same.
> 
> Joat



Joat, you are not the only one who is scared...

Mr Hall knows he will face one day the Super salesman from europe, and it'll be him that will be without $$$$ after I done with him in the backroom :hmm3grin2orange: . 

Dayuuuuuuum, that day is going to be MY day, LOLOLOL.

ps. we hijacked a nice thread here, sorry.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 14, 2007)

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. No, it's the only move. I have never said I don't like Stihl saw's (except for the 441 which is a POS in my opinion) I said I prefer Husky's.
> All the B&M dealers can think what they want, but I'll bet Stihl benefit's more from this move than the Husky dealers.
> I see it as a chess game between Stihl & Husqvarna, playing for the lion's share. Husky just made a real bad move, CHECK MATE!!!
> 
> ...



The 441 is a POS? Might not be a good race saw but farrrrrrr from a POS. 

btw I could care less about what Husky does, makes no difference to me. With boat loads of support, gimme a Stihl any day, any time.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 14, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> The 441 is a POS? Might not be a good race saw but farrrrrrr from a POS.
> 
> btw I could care less about what Husky does, makes no difference to me. With boat loads of support, gimme a Stihl any day, any time.:hmm3grin2orange:



Sure it is POS, a copy of a sub-standard Husky (575xp).....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 14, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Sure it is POS, a copy of a sub-standard Husky (575xp).....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Stihl got it right the first time, no need for a 2nd or 3rd variant. That should set off a bell in someone's head if it takes 2-3 times to get a saw right.:help: :help:


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 14, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Sure it is POS, a copy of a sub-standard Husky (575xp).....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


It may just be a heavy, reliable, timeless slug like your volvo? .


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 14, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> It may just be a heavy, reliable, timeless slug like your volvo? .



I thought all Volvo's were slugs?

Troll's anyway


----------



## NTU (Dec 14, 2007)

*Tanaka*



Dok said:


> So Husky used stores like yours to grab market share and now that they have it they are going to emulate Stihl? I hope another brand steps into the online market, there is a need for it.
> Dok



Hi guys-
Tanaka saws are available online through Grainger.com...

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...finementSearch&originalValue=tanaka&L1=Tanaka

-MW


----------



## OLY-JIM (Dec 14, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Sure it is POS, a copy of a sub-standard Husky (575xp).....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




DEAR LORD....THE PROPHET SPEAKS!  :deadhorse:


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 14, 2007)

NTU said:


> Hi guys-
> Tanaka saws are available online through Grainger.com...
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...finementSearch&originalValue=tanaka&L1=Tanaka
> ...



Yeah I see all 5 models including the biggest 50cc model .


----------



## OLY-JIM (Dec 14, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Yeah I see all 5 models including the biggest 50cc model .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## g.moore (Dec 14, 2007)

So, not to hijack here but I keep seeing comments about Baileys selling a Chinese made "kit saw". I have yet to find it. Anyone care to enlighten me as to where it is? The company I work for imports from China/Taiwan and I can say our product quality is great because I QC the prototypes and occasionally pull one randomly from a new container and if I don't like it the emails start and continue until I am happy with what we are receiving. The "junk" coming from China/Taiwan isn't their fault its the fault of the person/company who is accepting it by not forcing them to make a better product.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 14, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> The 441 is a POS? Might not be a good race saw but farrrrrrr from a POS.
> 
> btw I could care less about what Husky does, makes no difference to me. With boat loads of support, gimme a Stihl any day, any time.:hmm3grin2orange:



At sea level it may be a good saw, but between 7000' & 9000' elevation where I do most of my work it is a pure dog. In my opinion, if you can't take a saw where you need to and have it do it's intended job it is a POS. 
I was thinking of buying one, but after running one in our local competition in the Stihl stock saw event I wasn't impressed. I thought someone on AS will know a cure for the problem, so I asked in another thread. No one had an answer for the problem. My local Sthil dealer laughed and said "It is what it is". The old wore out 044 I had cut circles around that new 441, so it must be a POS. :deadhorse: :deadhorse: 

Andy


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 14, 2007)

*redprospector *How did that 7900 run in that type of air and elevations?


----------



## redprospector (Dec 14, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> *redprospector *How did that 7900 run in that type of air and elevations?



7900's run like a bat outa he!! here, but no dealer's around, and they won't let them be shipped. So for work I guess I'll have to replace with Stihl, but for racing I'll use the fastest saw's I can afford. Right now that's a 3120, a 7900, and a Kawasaki KX250.:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: 

Andy


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 14, 2007)

redprospector said:


> At sea level it may be a good saw, but between 7000' & 9000' elevation where I do most of my work it is a pure dog. In my opinion, if you can't take a saw where you need to and have it do it's intended job it is a POS.
> I was thinking of buying one, but after running one in our local competition in the Stihl stock saw event I wasn't impressed. I thought someone on AS will know a cure for the problem, so I asked in another thread. No one had an answer for the problem. My local Sthil dealer laughed and said "It is what it is". The old wore out 044 I had cut circles around that new 441, so it must be a POS. :deadhorse: :deadhorse:
> 
> Andy



Good post but sorry to hear bout the elevation problems. You can't be the only guy cutting around 7-9000 ft. I tried to help in that other thread where you "axed" but no cigar. It has a adj. carb so I don't see why the elev. would hurt it. Yeah, it gets more air jammed into the intake, higher up less air, but that is what the carb is for..:help: :help:


----------



## redprospector (Dec 14, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Good post but sorry to hear bout the elevation problems. You can't be the only guy cutting around 7-9000 ft. I tried to help in that other thread where you "axed" but no cigar. It has a adj. carb so I don't see why the elev. would hurt it. Yeah, it gets more air jammed into the intake, higher up less air, but that is what the carb is for..:help: :help:



I haven't met anyone who could adjust a 441 to run at elevation. I have been running saws up here for 20+ years, I know how to adjust them for elevation. These stratocharged engines just don't seem to want to run up here. I'd still be willing to look at one if someone could show me how to make it run here.
Oh, by the way. The 575 is a POS up here too. The sad part is that the EPA will probably force all saw's to be POS before it's over.
I remember you trying to help in that other thread, and I appreciate it.
Andy


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 14, 2007)

redprospector said:


> I haven't met anyone who could adjust a 441 to run at elevation. I have been running saws up here for 20+ years, I know how to adjust them for elevation. These stratocharged engines just don't seem to want to run up here. I'd still be willing to look at one if someone could show me how to make it run here.
> Oh, by the way. The 575 is a POS up here too. The sad part is that the EPA will probably force all saw's to be POS before it's over.
> 
> Andy



My posts to help were not meant to say you didn't know how to tune a saw. Do any of the other builders have a answer?

True bout the EPA, that is why I'm stocking up on the good saws now. Just running out of $$$$$ quick.


----------



## bookerdog (Dec 14, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I'm stocking up on the good saws now. Just running out of $$$$$ quick.



I see your buying huskys then. About time you quit watching sesame street playing builder bob with your stihls and started coming into manhood.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 15, 2007)

bookerdog said:


> I see your buying huskys then. About time you quit watching sesame street playing builder bob with your stihls and started coming into manhood.



You have fell and hit you head........or you just like rooting
for the underdog (Husky) :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bookerdog (Dec 15, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> You have fell and hit you head........or you just like rooting
> for the underdog (Husky) :hmm3grin2orange:



You can do better then that trigger. 
That was poor:monkey:


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 15, 2007)

bookerdog said:


> You can do better then that trigger.
> That was poor:monkey:



Nope, Thats about all I got........just not good at the smart a$$ stuff. 

But if I keep hanging with you guys........I will get better at it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bookerdog (Dec 15, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> Nope, Thats about all I got........just not good at the smart a$$ stuff.



I know it does get tough to concentrate after running those stihls and having the vibration jiggle your brain. Don't worry just run huskys and you will be back to normal in no time.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 15, 2007)

bookerdog said:


> I know it does get tough to concentrate after running those stihls and having the vibration jiggle your brain. Don't worry just run huskys and you will be back to normal in no time.:hmm3grin2orange:



I hate to say this out loud........but I *did* own a Husky.

I bought it new........Ah, I don't think you want to hear this.....


----------



## stevethekiwi (Dec 15, 2007)

*right...*

I know im really going to pi$$ all you guys off, but i think this is a fantastic policy. 

1. chainsaws need to be pre delivered. we know what we are doing (well some of us...), but what about everyone else? stihl, dolmar, husky, whatever... if a consumer buys one online and doesnt know how to PD, then it seizes because of a loose muffler etc, from that day on he will always think ..."i had a dolmar / stihl / husky once, what a peice of $hit... lasted 10 minutes..." And where does the consumer go for basic training? An accident waiting to happen. Refer to the stupid video thread.

2. it establishes a relationship with the local dealer. if someone buys a saw online and brings it to me for a warranty repair, i would tell them no warranty as it was not PD'd by an authorised dealer. take it back to where you bought it and see if they will refund you.

3. it evens the playing field. most online sellers invest bu66er all in workshop / service / showroom / store frontage etc. Box in box out. so the local dealer who buys the tools and invests in training / mechanics loses a sale because the online seller has low overheads. 

i could go on, but i have wound you all up enough for now...


----------



## Pissfirwillie (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't think anyone here is implying that Bailey's was not servicing it's customers here. Like I said on another post, I don't buy any of my saws from Bailey's or Madsen's, but I do get all my parts from them. Good luck finding a local dealer as keen as them when it comes to saws.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 15, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Sure it is POS, a copy of a sub-standard Husky (575xp).....



They're both copies, of a RedMax.......


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 15, 2007)

50cc saws? Bailey's had 6 of the new model 346XP"s left in stock as of closing Friday.


----------



## dgfitz (Dec 15, 2007)

*Tanaka Time!!*



NTU said:


> Hi guys-
> Tanaka saws are available online through Grainger.com...
> 
> -MW



Yea, and I would almost bet that Tanaka is really happy about Husky's
decision to cut internet sales. Some one will step in to dominate the interne
market, and Tanaka does make a line of Pro equipment that has a good 
reputation. I can see them (in MY head of course ) taking advantage of this
unique opurtunity, someone somewhere is going to dominate this market
niche for Pro quality equipment for sale on the internet, and they seem to
be positioned better than most.


----------



## ents (Dec 15, 2007)

Urbicide said:


> 50cc saws? Bailey's had 6 of the new model 346XP"s left in stock as of closing Friday.



I was saving my $$s for one of those. Months off till I had the money for it. Now, well, I can put that out a few more months. Once the few dealers around here learn of the no mail order policy they will be waltzing thru the showroom changing the prices -- higher no less.  

Death, taxes, and higher saw prices. Can't win.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 15, 2007)

Jacob J. said:


> They're both copies, of a RedMax.......




Sort of, but there are more to it than that.......


----------



## kevlar (Dec 15, 2007)

I believe this new policy o Bailey's part all boils down to the high level of the Canadian dollar right now.Canadians were trying to buy from baileys and they would not sell.the price differential betweeen the states saws and the canadian ones has always been attractive but lately a down right steal,we have run across this with arctic cat snowmobiles as well dealers getting fined if they sell to a canadian(free trade my a$$)So feeling the pressure husky put it foot down.I do agree saws should be sold through a dealer anyways.Just my opinion.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 15, 2007)

bookerdog said:


> I see your buying huskys then. About time you quit watching sesame street playing builder bob with your stihls and started coming into manhood.



Me buying Mushkies? Ha, that's funny. I'm not going to give those saws a thrashing because they are decent. 

I have several Stihl dealers to choose from, just about all the IPLs, wrench myself, and can have any question about 'em answered on here. It's going to get like Redprospector mentioned. A few more years and these saws we are running now will be the best ever made.

What do you think will happen to Dolmar when the 5100 and 7900 are KIA?


----------



## Pissfirwillie (Dec 15, 2007)

*I still don't see a big change anyhow!*

Go buy your saw from the local dealer (one visit), and get your parts and gear from Bailey's and Madsens. If you cut for a living, you should know how to work on your saw anyhow. Chainsaws are about as complicated as bicycles. Dealers are not that far off on the saw price, but when you get into the parts and accessories, they tend to rake you over the coals. Plus, they don't usually offer any professional accessories. Over a years worth of cutting, we spend so much more on bars, chains and saw parts, the original price of the saw is not worth mentioning. Let the dealers sell to the yuppies and suburbanites, they have all the money anyhow!


----------



## Austin1 (Dec 15, 2007)

kevlar said:


> I believe this new policy o Bailey's part all boils down to the high level of the Canadian dollar right now.Canadians were trying to buy from baileys and they would not sell.the price differential betweeen the states saws and the canadian ones has always been attractive but lately a down right steal,we have run across this with arctic cat snowmobiles as well dealers getting fined if they sell to a canadian(free trade my a$$)So feeling the pressure husky put it foot down.I do agree saws should be sold through a dealer anyways.Just my opinion.


You might be on to something there!
Ever since I have found this sight I have been a Bailey's customer! When are dollar was 1.08 I ordered a Cant hook some chain and small misc stuff I saved at least $65.00. Hell I cant even find a Cant hook in Calgary. Lee Valley told me they could order me one $100.00 But I wanted one with the log lift on it handy for bucking trees.The one they had was made in Canada the one Bailey's sells is made in USA good enough for me. Lee Valley did not have the log lift actually they didn't Know what it was or used for and know body in the store has ever seen one! For you things might be different as you live in big timber country. Sorry for going a bit off topic here I also find American businesses very good to deal with Compared to Canadian businesses Here the attitude is we are the only game in town what are you going to do about it.
P.S Calgary is not a small place over a million people My Jred dealer is great but saws are just a fraction of there sales.


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 15, 2007)

There are no stocking Husky dealers within 40 miles of here.As a result,other than the Husqvarnas that Lowes sells,there are none to speak of.

I've stated many times that I've never worked on a Husky because they are all but non existant in these parts.Lots of Stihl dealers,the good ,the bad and the ugly.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 15, 2007)

Pissfirwillie said:


> Go buy your saw from the local dealer (one visit), and get your parts and gear from Bailey's and Madsens. If you cut for a living, you should know how to work on your saw anyhow. Chainsaws are about as complicated as bicycles. Dealers are not that far off on the saw price, but when you get into the parts and accessories, they tend to rake you over the coals. Plus, they don't usually offer any professional accessories. Over a years worth of cutting, we spend so much more on bars, chains and saw parts, the original price of the saw is not worth mentioning. Let the dealers sell to the yuppies and suburbanites, they have all the money anyhow!



Since you have a local dealer you wouldn't see the difference. 
I've been a Bailey's customer since the mid 80's, and in all that time I have only bought one saw from them. I bought that saw from Bailey's because my local dealer couldn't get what I wanted. My local dealer dropped Husky because they had to compete with Lowe's (right across the road) who was selling small Husky's for less than my dealer could buy them for. The dealer said that internet sales hadn't hurt his business enough to tell, He dropped Husky for bad business, it was the principal of thing's. It made thing's difficult for me, but I support him in his decision.
I still had the option to buy from Bailey's so I wasn't overly concerned. A friend was trying to get a Husky dealership, but Husky wasn't too receptive and my friend lost interest. I spoke to the rep. and he promised Husky would be available to me. Now I have no option's. I don't care if they sell on the internet or not, but I should be able to call Bailey's or any other dealer and order a saw over the phone.
This really make's me wish I didn't prefer Husky.

Andy


----------



## Pissfirwillie (Dec 15, 2007)

redprospector said:


> Since you have a local dealer you wouldn't see the difference.



Not trying to change your brand, but you might look for a local Stihl dealer, there are usually more of them around. You can still get all of your parts from Bailey's. We run the heck out of 046's and 460's and they seem to hold up well as long as you maintain the filters on both ends and put a fresh set of rings in once in a while.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 15, 2007)

Pissfirwillie said:


> Go buy your saw from the local dealer (one visit), and get your parts and gear from Bailey's and Madsens. If you cut for a living, you should know how to work on your saw anyhow. Chainsaws are about as complicated as bicycles. Dealers are not that far off on the saw price, but when you get into the parts and accessories, they tend to rake you over the coals. Plus, they don't usually offer any professional accessories. Over a years worth of cutting, we spend so much more on bars, chains and saw parts, the original price of the saw is not worth mentioning. Let the dealers sell to the yuppies and suburbanites, they have all the money anyhow!



Well said...especially the part about no professional accessories.


----------



## davefr (Dec 15, 2007)

No, as the consumer I prefer to choose the channel I buy from. B&M, Online, or Mail Order. It's up to the manufacturer to create the distribution model that minimizes channel conflict.

There's absolutely no reason why Husky can't create a somewhat level playing field. They dictate the cost model.

IMHO online needs to exist as a sales channel but not at a huge discount. (maybe 10-20%)


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 16, 2007)

*you got a Lowe's in Lima now?*



Al Smith said:


> There are no stocking Husky dealers within 40 miles of here.As a result,other than the Husqvarnas that Lowes sells,there are none to speak of.
> 
> I've stated many times that I've never worked on a Husky because they are all but non existant in these parts.Lots of Stihl dealers,the good ,the bad and the ugly.



WOW! i didn't think you guys had electricity!:hmm3grin2orange: 

just kidding you Al..i have been through Lima many times.


----------



## 16:1mix (Dec 16, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> He likes ripping of his local taxing authority by dodging the sales tax:chainsawguy:



As an American...........that is your DUTY!


----------



## g.moore (Dec 16, 2007)

I can say in my case an online purchase has nothing whatsoever to do with it being 10% or 20% lower than the dealer or paying our wallet shredding 1% sales tax it is absolutely, completely, 100% about convenience. To buy a new saw from a dealer would require a special planned trip to get it which I usually don't have time for. I picked up the 025 and 029 because I was going to be driving within 2 miles of him, I would not have made a special trip even tho they were $40 for the pair. I got the 051 because Andy shipped it to me and I didn't have to rearrange my whole schedule to pay for and pick it up. Any other saw purchases will be the same way, if it's used even for free if I'm not within a few miles of them I won't bother and the same goes for a new saw. Personally I could care less about service, simply because unless something catastrophic happens I won't take the time to bring it back. The most I've done with my ATV, warranty and all is buy the service manual and fix it myself and I would do the same with a new saw. Once it's bought the dealer will probably never see it again.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 16, 2007)

more importantly, is this going to apply to jonsered as well?


----------



## hammer0419 (Dec 16, 2007)

ents said:


> I was saving my $$s for one of those. Months off till I had the money for it. Now, well, I can put that out a few more months. Once the few dealers around here learn of the no mail order policy they will be waltzing thru the showroom changing the prices -- higher no less.
> 
> Death, taxes, and higher saw prices. Can't win.



Bend over! Thank god I got my new 372xp two weeks ago. I saved OVER $200 from what my local dealer wanted. But hey you won't be taking food away from your local dealer...You'll be taking it away from your OWN FAMILY!


----------



## aokpops (Dec 16, 2007)

if you need a new husky. just get on ebay.just thinking .time for a new one .its been ten years


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 17, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Sure it is POS, a copy of a sub-standard Husky (575xp).....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Theres that post I seen the other day. Sawtroll I know ya in the slammer and I know how that feels. I wanna give ya something to look forward to when ya get out. If the 441 is a copy of a sub standard Husky then that 372 I got must be a copy of a sub standard Poolan,LOL


----------



## wildbio (Dec 18, 2007)

Just my one and a half cents worth: I'm a homeowner and primarily use my saw (372XP but also wanting a 346xp (now maybe MS260 pro?)) for firewood. I bought my 372xp from Baileys online for the following reasons: No one offers that model here (and/or very few pro models); 2. it was less expensive (by about $150) than I could get the MS 440 (locally); it saved me the 2+ hour round trip to the Stihl dealer; I could do my research (thank you ArboristSite.com contributors for the excellent info) from the comfort and convenience of my home.
Relevant to this discussion the last point may be the most important when it comes to the homeowner/consumer user type.....we are all online these days and hence are exposed to oodles and oodles of information which allows us to make informed decisions in our purchases. Of course we all want the biggest bang for our buck....and a durable product to boot. I expect that there is a much stronger demand for pro-version saws BY HOMEOWNER/CONSUMER users because of both the info available on the web and the price/selection on the internet (which ain't going away folks).

What if things had been different? 1. I would have bought a MS440 rather than my 372xp (and wouldn't have had the money (at the time) for extras/accessories/safety equipment). 

Now that things are different? If I don't hurry up and by a 346xp from Baileys I will go to the Stihl dealer in Bozeman and buy the MS260pro (and feel like I paid more than I had to for the same level of performance.

By the way I have no brand loyalty and neither does the local equipment rental company which services both brands.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 19, 2007)

it sounds like a good end of year sales pitch, 100 saws, close to 600 each, their sitting on close to 60 000 in inventory, things that make you go hmmmm


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks to the member who shipped me a 372 via baileys.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder if this was a record week for Baileys. I hope it is not the storm before the eye, and I mean that. They've gotten a lot of my money over the last 9 or so years.

For me online/phone shopping is primarily about time saving. Saving money is not a bad thing, but taking two or three hours out of the midde of my day and driving to a dealer (twice) is to be avoided when possible.


----------



## dustytools (Dec 20, 2007)

woodfarmer said:


> it sounds like a good end of year sales pitch, 100 saws, close to 600 each, their sitting on close to 60 000 in inventory, things that make you go hmmmm



I e-mailed another online dealer who is located out west and they are also stopping on-line sales of Husky on or about Friday.


----------



## Peacock (Dec 20, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> taking two or three hours out of the midde of my day and driving to a dealer (twice) is to be avoided when possible.



If you'd just bought the right saw in the first place huh?

Hehehe......just funnin you


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 20, 2007)

Peacock said:


> If you'd just bought the right saw in the first place huh?
> 
> Hehehe......just funnin you



Ouch. That's pretty funny. But in that case you are referring to it was haf a day in each case. But I learned a lot, and sometimes that's the way it goes.

What I meant in my post was going to order parts or something. I almost always have to go and order, and then come back and pick them up and hope they are the right ones. With Baileys or Mxdsns I just pick up the phone, talk to someone very knowledgeable, and then get them in the mail. I guess the parts thing isn't going to change, so my point seems weak here, doesn't it.....

One of my earlier mistakes was admitting I bought the 3120 on AS which is pro 880. I'll be more careful next time.


----------



## hammer0419 (Dec 20, 2007)

dustytools said:


> I e-mailed another online dealer who is located out west and they are also stopping on-line sales of Husky on or about Friday.



Sad day in Husky World! I was hoping to get something to go with my new 372xp. Gonna have to keep an eye out on the bay for a deal.


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 20, 2007)

hammer0419 said:


> Sad day in Husky World! I was hoping to get something to go with my new 372xp. Gonna have to keep an eye out on the bay for a deal.



You can still order a new 346XP from Bailey's even though they are physically out of them right now. The order has to be entered into the system before they close for business tomorrow. You will get the saw when their stock is replenished.

A 346XP and a 372XP would be an excellent combination to have.

1 (800) 322-4539


----------



## Peacock (Dec 20, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> Ouch. That's pretty funny. But in that case you are referring to it was haf a day in each case. But I learned a lot, and sometimes that's the way it goes.
> 
> What I meant in my post was going to order parts or something. I almost always have to go and order, and then come back and pick them up and hope they are the right ones. With Baileys or Mxdsns I just pick up the phone, talk to someone very knowledgeable, and then get them in the mail. I guess the parts thing isn't going to change, so my point seems weak here, doesn't it.....
> 
> One of my earlier mistakes was admitting I bought the 3120 on AS which is pro 880. I'll be more careful next time.



Well, undoubtedly many people, including me, learned a lot from your battles. Despite what you may believe it was a great read and very informative. I can't imagine how much it would have sucked to run that 3120 hammering like that.


----------



## hammer0419 (Dec 20, 2007)

Urbicide said:


> You can still order a new 346XP from Bailey's even though they are physically out of them right now. The order has to be entered into the system before they close for business tomorrow. You will get the saw when their stock is replenished.
> 
> A 346XP and a 372XP would be an excellent combination to have.
> 
> 1 (800) 322-4539



Yeah I think the 346xp would be an excellent fit!


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m saving this catalog to show my grandkids someday. No more Bailey’s Huskees and Dolmars after this year, boy how times change.


----------



## CharlieG (Dec 20, 2007)

Be cautious about the purchase of new equipment off of EBAY. Much of the equipment seen, as well as other "new" items, have to handled with welder's gloves. Research the seller prior to purchase. And then cross your fingers!


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 21, 2007)

Well tonight I broke down (relapsed) and bought a 372XPW from Bailey's at the very last minute. DJ said my saw was the last Husqvarna phone sale for them. It's fitting that it be a 372.  I asked him if I got a plaque or a free hat or something .


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 21, 2007)

Urbicide said:


> Well tonight I broke down (relapsed) and bought a 372XPW from Bailey's at the very last minute. DJ said my saw was the last Husqvarna phone sale for them. It's fitting that it be a 372.  I asked him if I got a plaque or a free hat or something .


 Now maybe someday i can run a stock 74.66cc and see how they run. WTG!


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 22, 2007)

Is it all Husky web seller's that have to quit selling online? Norwalk still has them up on the website but the prices have gone up slightly.

Matt


----------



## dustytools (Dec 22, 2007)

aandabooks said:


> Is it all Husky web seller's that have to quit selling online? Norwalk still has them up on the website but the prices have gone up slightly.
> 
> Matt



I e-mailed them and they said that they had to quit selling them over the net too.


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Even if we do find some selling online still, lets keep it posted in Pm's please . 
That way we dont have a Husky police thing going on like the Stihl police do .


----------



## firehoser15 (Dec 22, 2007)

Geese I was saving up for a new head too... How come I cannot locate any press release from Husky on their website regaridng this? Isnt Poulan (among others) a Husky that has been selling in the box stores for along time already? Confused....


----------



## wildbio (Dec 22, 2007)

Out of curiosity I just priced a 357xp at the local Husky dealer....they want $720!!!!!!
Bailey's latest (last) price was $500......and people ask why buy online?
I bought my 372xp from Baileys (6mths ago) and just missed their last 346Xp so had to buy from another online dealer (the "N" one). I'll miss being able to buy online.....and my list of chain saws will not be getting any bigger.
For my firewood uses the 372xp and 346xp should last a long, long time.....and I'll snicker as I glance at the price stickers (and walk by) on the new Huskies at the local dealer!

Oddly, the local dealer price for the 350 was only $20 over that of Bailey's....a difference that would be negated by shipping costs.


----------



## hammer0419 (Dec 22, 2007)

wildbio said:


> Out of curiosity I just priced a 357xp at the local Husky dealer....they want $720!!!!!!
> Bailey's latest (last) price was $500......and people ask why buy online?
> I bought my 372xp from Baileys (6mths ago) and just missed their last 346Xp so had to buy from another online dealer (the "N" one). I'll miss being able to buy online.....and my list of chain saws will not be getting any bigger.
> For my firewood uses the 372xp and 346xp should last a long, long time.....and I'll snicker as I glance at the price stickers (and walk by) on the new Huskies at the local dealer!
> ...



Some people on here are made of money and are more than willing to GROSSLY OVER PAY. That is why my new 372XP came from the "N" dealer. I too will not be investing in any more saws for some time. Really sucks as I did want the 346xp but can't swing one now.


----------



## SWI Don (Dec 22, 2007)

I ordered a 346xp today. Cross my fingers. It's about a $110 savings over local figuring tax and shipping vs shipping. Yes the local guy charges shipping too. I called and asked his lowest price and was shocked. He doesn't stock the 346's any more. Used to have one of them and a 372 in stock. I bought my 372 from them but they send stuff out for service and there is no one there who knows anything about saws. Its a True Value store not a specialized *** dealer.

If this doesn't work I'll have to check into a Dolmar 5100.

Don


----------



## weenieroaster (Jan 1, 2008)

Personally, I go way back with Bailey's, starting from my location in N. California, on up to the last sixteen years at my current residence in Asia. I must have purchased twenty Huskys from Laytonville, to supply the crews that I work with. Always excellent service, I have become friends with some of the people at the Laytonville location, though we have never met in person. As to purchasing saws from them and having them shipped to me, up until now, (I was told based on the long relationship) they have continued to supply the goods, I believe well beyond a point where Husky no longer approved of sending saws here. Pro model saws when purchased from a dealer here, are generally in the range of double the price, sometimes even more, compared to Baileys or other online sellers. I can run right over to one of the two dealers in the area and purchase a 372xp for around $2500, and no free chain oil comes with it. A lot of people pushing papers get a piece of the action, an old way of doing things in this region, the price goes way up. Husky wants to protect their dealers in Asia from people who can read and write English, and go online. I'll go along with that from time to time and purchase a fifteen dollar gas cap from a shop here, when I don't want to bother ordering from the states. 

I want to order three Husky's currently, but it can't happen in the current mode, I've been informed. I'm really bummed by the present arrangement, have to go tell the boys that their new saws that I offered to get them won't be coming. These are folks who put food on the table by knocking down trees, and in some cases it is just cost prohibitive to purchase the saws here. I'm really grateful for the relationship with Baileys up to this point, lots of logs have been loaded on trucks. Gregg and Russ have gone out of their way to help me out, I liked chatting with the lady (Mary?) who answered the phone there before the on-line thing started. Husqvarna business ramifications aside, I hope that we can in the not too distant future get back to the OLD ordering relationship that has been so productive, from my perspective at least. I must be a sensitive logger....?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 1, 2008)

weenieroaster said:


> Personally, I go way back with Bailey's, starting from my location in N. California, on up to the last sixteen years at my current residence in Asia. I must have purchased twenty Huskys from Laytonville, to supply the crews that I work with. Always excellent service, I have become friends with the some of the people at the Laytonville location, though we have never met in person. As to purchasing saws from them and having them shipped to me, up until now, (I was told based on the long relationship) they have continued to supply the goods, I believe well beyond a point where Husky no longer approved of sending saws here. Pro model saws when purchased from a dealer here, are generally in the range of double the price, compared to Baileys. A lot of people pushing papers get a piece of the action, an old way of doing things in this region, the price goes way up. Husky wants to protect their dealers in Asia from people who can read and write English, and go online. I'll go along with that from time to time and purchase a fifteen dollar gas cap from a shop here, when I don't want to bother ordering from the states.
> 
> I want to order three Husky's currently, but it can't happen in the current mode, I've been informed. I'm really bummed by the present arrangement, have to go tell the boys that their new saws that I offered to get them won't be coming. These are folks who put food on the table by knocking down trees, and in some cases it is just cost prohibitive to purchase the saws here. I'm really grateful for the relationship with Baileys up to this point, lots of logs have been loaded on trucks. I hope that we can in the not too distant future get back to the OLD ordering relationship that has been so productive, from my perspective at least.




I find it hard to believe that ALL dealers will stop 'net sales, you may want to twist their arm a little harder.....


----------



## weenieroaster (Jan 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I find it hard to believe that ALL dealers will stop 'net sales, you may want to twist their arm a little harder.....



Yes, based on the kindly advice from members here, I'm looking into it. Got to keep the crew happy, especially during the present cold season.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 1, 2008)

I am 3.45 hours from the Woodland Warehouse, I may have to make a road trip sometime soon. Kinda wanted a 390xp now that I have hopped up the 385xp.
*Seriously, I will take orders and ship the saws out myself to those who are interested.*


----------



## weenieroaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Emphasized at their website, Norwalk only ships within the USA. No good for some of us it appears. I hate that!


----------



## HiOctane (Jan 2, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I am 3.45 hours from the Woodland Warehouse, I may have to make a road trip sometime soon. Kinda wanted a 390xp now that I have hopped up the 385xp.
> *Seriously, I will take orders and ship the saws out myself to those who are interested.*



I dont see chain saws on their site,only accessories.


----------



## wildbio (Jan 2, 2008)

MikeInParadise said:


> Saw this post on the milling section..http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=59073
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought my 346xp on 12/20 and they told me they would keep selling until told by Husky to do stop.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 2, 2008)

HiOctane said:


> I dont see chain saws on their site,only accessories.



If you want a saw from Bailey's it can't be shippied, but picked up at the Woodland Warehouse.

*Husqvarna chainsaws are not available for purchase through our website. Husqvarna chainsaws ordered from Bailey's must now be picked up from our Woodland, California distribution center*


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Then you pay CA sales tax?


----------



## Grande Dog (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless you have a resale license, Arnold will be getting his cut.


----------



## wildbio (Jan 2, 2008)

I know in an earlier post Grande Dog said that they will still be selling parts via web/mail order but I just talked with Norwalk and they said that they will no longer be selling parts online (parts and saws - will stop sometime soon)....he told me to stock up while I can. Baileys how about you guys? My wish list of spare parts may be growing!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 2, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Then you pay CA sales tax?



I pay it anyway.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dok said:


> Northern Tool no longer lists Huskys, so its is probably across the board. It would be nice to hear something from Husky.
> 
> Northern Tool is selling Efco, what the heck is Efco? Never heard of it???
> Dok



dok i can beat northern tools prices on everything including the riverside pumps line besides i carry the pump parts they dont so that may be of good news


----------



## Grande Dog (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I know, there isn't any issues with us selling parts.


----------



## wildbio (Jan 2, 2008)

Grande Dog said:


> As far as I know, there isn't any issues with us selling parts.



thanx I sure hope it stays that way.


----------



## hydro2 (Feb 3, 2008)

*An E-Mail To Husky*

I was getting ready to purchase another Husky saw. I have owned several of them in the past few years including a 357, 353 and a worn out 372. I was looking at replacing the 372. I have bought my saws from Alamia and Baileys. Went to Bailey's website and found that Husky can no longer be mail ordered. Looks like my 353 will be my last Husky purchase. I am getting ready to purchase a Solo. Don't know if I will like it or not, however I am not going to be taken by the local dealer at over $100.00 more for a 372. I am loyal, but not that loyal. Hope your new marketing strategy works out for you, but I have my doubts. How many saws have Baileys sold for you? I bet they have generated a great deal of profit. Combine that with all the other online dealers and I bet the amount of saws Husky moved online was huge, really huge. Love the saw, but it comes down to the buck. Bad move on the part of cooperate Husky, for you and me! Bet within five years you are back selling online. By then myself and others will have a loyalty to another brand. Really bad for you! I will find a brand I can be happy with.
I don’t purchase that many saws in a five year period, just think about all the tree surgeons and loggers that purchased online and how many saws they purchase in a five year period. Do you think they want to get taken any more than me? Many of the local dealers don’t even stock the 372. They want to sell you some homeowner junk like the 455 that has a horrible power to weight ratio. Good Luck with the new marketing strategy!!!!!


----------



## hydro2 (Feb 3, 2008)

You all should E-Mail Husky!


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey guy's there's a better brand out there. They're called STIHL I'd check em out if I was you. LOL, Sorry guy's I couldn't resist.


----------



## weenieroaster (Feb 3, 2008)

hydro2 said:


> I was getting ready to purchase another Husky saw. I have owned several of them in the past few years including a 357, 353 and a worn out 372. I was looking at replacing the 372. I have bought my saws from Alamia and Baileys. Went to Bailey's website and found that Husky can no longer be mail ordered. Looks like my 353 will be my last Husky purchase. I am getting ready to purchase a Solo. Don't know if I will like it or not, however I am not going to be taken by the local dealer at over $100.00 more for a 372. I am loyal, but not that loyal. Hope your new marketing strategy works out for you, but I have my doubts. How many saws have Baileys sold for you? I bet they have generated a great deal of profit. Combine that with all the other online dealers and I bet the amount of saws Husky moved online was huge, really huge. Love the saw, but it comes down to the buck. Bad move on the part of cooperate Husky, for you and me! Bet within five years you are back selling online. By then myself and others will have a loyalty to another brand. Really bad for you! I will find a brand I can be happy with.
> I don’t purchase that many saws in a five year period, just think about all the tree surgeons and loggers that purchased online and how many saws they purchase in a five year period. Do you think they want to get taken any more than me? Many of the local dealers don’t even stock the 372. They want to sell you some homeowner junk like the 455 that has a horrible power to weight ratio. Good Luck with the new marketing strategy!!!!!



There might be a person or two in the world who is still offering on-line Husky sales, maybe you want to look into it. You can always pick up a used saw and fix it yourself, there must be about a thousand people here who do that. Don't just fix 'em, make them better than new.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 4, 2008)

hydro2 said:


> You all should E-Mail Husky!



Hahahaha. I did, and they had a rep. call me. I explained how there were no longer any Husky dealer's in my area. He told me that Husky would alway's be available to me. A little over a month later Husky said no more shipping saw's.
But the rep. didn't lie to me, Husky's are available to me if I want to drive far enough.

Andy


----------



## pbtree (Feb 4, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Stihl got it right the first time, no need for a 2nd or 3rd variant. That should set off a bell in someone's head if it takes 2-3 times to get a saw right.:help: :help:



Maybe if they had done it first, instead of learning from others innovation, they would have had to re do it a time or two...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 4, 2008)

sure.... the 575 and 441 were both in development at the same time for a couple of years. Stihl tested their's longer and delayed the release for whatever reason. I doubt either looked at the other until after they came out.


Husky got unlucky with their choice of crankshaft/bearings, and even then, the problem is far less then your'd imagine reading AS posts. Most 575 users are very happy with their choice.


----------



## pbtree (Feb 4, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> sure.... the 575 and 441 were both in development at the same time for a couple of years. Stihl tested their's longer and delayed the release for whatever reason. I doubt either looked at the other until after they came out.
> 
> 
> Husky got unlucky with their choice of crankshaft/bearings, and even then, the problem is far less then your'd imagine reading AS posts. Most 575 users are very happy with their choice.



I know lakeside - I actually think they are both good units. I was just funning with 2000ssm6


----------



## Mr. (Feb 4, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Not all of them... but no one in their right mind would join yesterday, with Lowes on one side and mail order on the other.
> 
> Heck, maybe a few Stihl dealers will now split the line and start stocking Husky...



This is half the country.

Bailey's had my business before Asite and will continue to have it. They have excellant customer service.

Something 99.9% of Stihl dealers don't have a clue about.

This entire site gives guys who work at a Stihl dealership a freebie by chosing to believe you are as good to your customers as you say you are. If you asked any dictator they would say they are a good guy. LOL

Bailey's knows customer service and anyone who sways with popular opinion, is not really a man.

Fred


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 4, 2008)

pbtree said:


> I know lakeside - I actually think they are both good units. I was just funning with 2000ssm6



I didn't see that in time.   

I'll get ya on another thread, someday.:biggrinbounce2: :sword: :lifter:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mr. said:


> This is half the country.
> 
> Bailey's had my business before Asite and will continue to have it. They have excellant customer service.
> 
> ...




Let us know how those solos work out for you:greenchainsaw: 

Anyhow you're wrong.. Like any brand dealer, 50.00034% know the value of customer service. The rest give the other half a bad name.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mr. said:


> This is half the country.
> 
> Bailey's had my business before Asite and will continue to have it. They have excellant customer service.
> 
> ...



Fred hate to burst your bubble but a guy at our shop tried to order a tank housing from Baileys about a month ago for a Husky 50. He called on my shop phone, I sat there and listened. He got transferred twice. The final pick up was a voice machine saying leave your number and we will call you back. The man left his number and its been over a month now, no call back yet. I'd say that sways with popular opinion and I'm hoping your man enuff to accept it, wink! To prove this story ask Spike60 if I called him about a month ago over this tank housing deal. Now is that your idea of great customer service, hmmmm.


----------



## Mr. (Feb 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Fred hate to burst your bubble but a guy at our shop tried to order a tank housing from Baileys about a month ago for a Husky 50. He called on my shop phone, I sat there and listened. He got transferred twice. The final pick up was a voice machine saying leave your number and we will call you back. The man left his number and its been over a month now, no call back yet. I'd say that sways with popular opinion and I'm hoping your man enuff to accept it, wink! To prove this story ask Spike60 if I called him about a month ago over this tank housing deal. Now is that your idea of great customer service, hmmmm.



Now Ol Tom, they must have been busy selling those last few pallets of saws. LOL We now know the truth, you have enough time on your hands to hold hands with some guy on the phone.

Free enterprise really chaps on me. A guy buys something and gets it taken away cause he figured out how to sell it for less.

Every man out there has a chance to earn business. If you are worth more than a cheap initial price you don't have to blow so much about fair.

If they have to hobble some people to make it fair for you, sounds like someone's playing catch-up.

Fred


----------



## Mr. (Feb 5, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Let us know how those solos work out for you:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Anyhow you're wrong.. Like any brand dealer, 50.00034% know the value of customer service. The rest give the other half a bad name.



I'm the guy who only pays a little over $800 for a 660. My dealer knows me fine, but try to order a husky part...........

I never bought a powerhead from from Bailey's, but my dealer doesn't bend me over like most of you guy's bosses do. LOL

Fred


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mr. said:


> Now Ol Tom, they must have been busy selling those last few pallets of saws. LOL We now know the truth, you have enough time on your hands to hold hands with some guy on the phone.
> 
> Free enterprise really chaps on me. A guy buys something and gets it taken away cause he figured out how to sell it for less.
> 
> ...



I also have enuff time to return calls too Fred. Thats a mighty big post to have no mention about the no call back. Tell it to the guy that wanted to order a tank housing Fred. Also Fred have ya noticed them boys haven't step up to the plate and told me to send back the leaky 372 I got from them, hmm. I would have,hehe..


----------



## Mr. (Feb 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I also have enuff time to return calls too Fred. Thats a mighty big post to have no mention about the no call back. Tell it to the guy that wanted to order a tank housing Fred. Also Fred have ya noticed them boys haven't step up to the plate and told me to send back the leaky 372 I got from them, hmm. I would have,hehe..



They just match the saw to the owner. It's a got an enlarged prostate I guess.

:monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mr. said:


> I'm the guy who only pays a little over $800 for a 660. My dealer knows me fine, but try to order a husky part...........
> 
> I never bought a powerhead from from Bailey's, but my dealer doesn't bend me over like most of you guy's bosses do. LOL
> 
> Fred



800.00 for a 660, thats kinda steep,LOLOLOLOL I think I got mine for 700.00, I think.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mr. said:


> They just match the saw to the owner. It's a got an enlarged prostate I guess.
> 
> :monkey:



Well its got a easy life, tank stays dry all the time,LOL


----------



## Mr. (Feb 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> 800.00 for a 660, thats kinda steep,LOLOLOLOL I think I got mine for 700.00, I think.



Good on you. My boss just gives me a month of vacation, but $100 off a saw sounds pretty good.

Fred


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mr. said:


> Good on you. My boss just gives me a month of vacation, but $100 off a saw sounds pretty good.
> 
> Fred



Well next time ya on vacation stop by, I'll give you a new broom handle to stir the pot with, 95% off, that old one must be getting worn down by now,hehe


----------



## Mr. (Feb 5, 2008)

If I take the broom what you got left to lean on?

Fred


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mr. said:


> If I take the broom what you got left to lean on?
> 
> Fred



Hey Fred ya got YouTube on your favorite list there? I kinda like watching music va diddy o's when I got nothing to do, how bout you??,LOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mr. said:


> If I take the broom what you got left to lean on?
> 
> Fred


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 5, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> sure.... the 575 and 441 were both in development at the same time for a couple of years. Stihl tested their's longer and delayed the release for whatever reason. I doubt either looked at the other until after they came out.
> 
> 
> Husky got unlucky with their choice of crankshaft/bearings, and even then, the problem is far less then your'd imagine reading AS posts. Most 575 users are very happy with their choice.



It looks like the NE575xp is rated at .2kW more than the 441, and is a tad lighter as well..........opcorn: opcorn:  

Power to weight ratio is improving again....


----------



## shokidq (Feb 5, 2008)

weenieroaster said:


> There might be a person or two in the world who is still offering on-line Husky sales, maybe you want to look into it. You can always pick up a used saw and fix it yourself, there must be about a thousand people here who do that. Don't just fix 'em, make them better than new.




If you dont mind payin UK prices here's three sites selling Huskie, Stihl & other brands online.

http://www.chainsawspecialists.co.uk/jshopchain/page1.htm

http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/acatalog/Chainsaws.html

http://www.abbeypro.co.uk/subprod/husqvarna-pro-chainsaws-0002678.aspx


----------



## Pissfirwillie (Feb 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Fred hate to burst your bubble but a guy at our shop tried to order a tank housing from Baileys about a month ago for a Husky 50. He called on my shop phone, I sat there and listened. He got transferred twice. The final pick up was a voice machine saying leave your number and we will call you back. The man left his number and its been over a month now, no call back yet. I'd say that sways with popular opinion and I'm hoping your man enuff to accept it, wink! To prove this story ask Spike60 if I called him about a month ago over this tank housing deal. Now is that your idea of great customer service, hmmmm.



Maybe they have caller ID. We order from them at least once a week in the summer. Their service is second to none.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 5, 2008)

Pissfirwillie said:


> Maybe they have caller ID. We order from them at least once a week in the summer. Their service is second to none.



Ya think so Piss? I guess they seen the number and said Piss on em huh,LOL

No big deal, he won't be calling anymore, he said Piss on em, wink!


----------



## Pissfirwillie (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought your shop didn't work on husky! Take it back to where it came from, right! Stihl to the bone.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 5, 2008)

Pissfirwillie said:


> I thought your shop didn't work on husky! Take it back to where it came from, right! Stihl to the bone.



Your right I don't. The guy that wanted the tank housing though is our truck mechanic. I figured for him yeah lets get it fixed. I came on here and popped the website and got the number for him. He called, got the run around, left a call back number as he was asked by the voice machine. That number he left was our shop phone. We have message service too. No call back, no messages. He said screw it. The saw is still sitting in the back room, wanna a cheap Husky, needs a tank housing though,LOL


----------



## spacemule (Feb 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Your right I don't. The guy that wanted the tank housing though is our truck mechanic. I figured for him yeah lets get it fixed. I came on here and popped the website and got the number for him. He called, got the run around, left a call back number as he was asked by the voice machine. That number he left was our shop phone. We have message service too. No call back, no messages. He said screw it. The saw is still sitting in the back room, wanna a cheap Husky, needs a tank housing though,LOL



Sometimes people aren't intelligible on answering machines, or the machine glitches. Seems like a big hooplah over nothing to me. If you want the best stuff, you gotta work for it a little.


----------



## cuttinscott (Feb 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Your right I don't. The guy that wanted the tank housing though is our truck mechanic. I figured for him yeah lets get it fixed. I came on here and popped the website and got the number for him. He called, got the run around, left a call back number as he was asked by the voice machine. That number he left was our shop phone. We have message service too. No call back, no messages. He said screw it. The saw is still sitting in the back room, wanna a cheap Husky, needs a tank housing though,LOL



Tommie, What model?? and what part y'all needin maybe I have one in the bone pile u could have....



Scott


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 5, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Tommie, What model?? and what part y'all needin maybe I have one in the bone pile u could have....
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


I believe it was a tank housing for a Husky 50.


----------



## Pissfirwillie (Feb 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The saw is still sitting in the back room, wanna a cheap Husky, needs a tank housing though,LOL



Sorry, I run orange and white. What happened to Spike60, did you get an answer machine there too. Perhaps this high tech phone business is not your calling! LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 5, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Sometimes people aren't intelligible on answering machines, or the machine glitches. Seems like a big hooplah over nothing to me. If you want the best stuff, you gotta work for it a little.



LOL, Space your gonna be a great lawyer. Ya know, if the gloves don't fit you must aquit, any excuse will do. Fact is plain and simple, the call got overlooked by whoever was suppose to call back. Tant no big deal. Happens all the time everywhere. Just goes to show it happens with the best of em, even Baileys. Call the shop Space and test me. Leave your name and number and see if I will call you back, I won't!!!LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, Space your gonna be a great lawyer. Ya know, if the gloves don't fit you must aquit, any excuse will do. Fact is plain and simple, the call got overlooked by whoever was suppose to call back. Tant no big deal. Happens all the time everywhere. Just goes to show it happens with the best of em, even Baileys. Call the shop Space and test me. Leave your name and number and see if I will call you back, I won't!!!LOLOL





Pissfirwillie said:


> Sorry, I run orange and white. What happened to Spike60, did you get an answer machine there too. Perhaps this high tech phone business is not your calling! LOL



Awwwwwwwwwww so wrong Piss. I talked to Spike on the phone about my 346 and brought up the tank issue on the 50. He said if he had one in the junk pile he would send it with my saw free of charge. He didn't have one though, but he did answer the phone,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 5, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Tommie, What model?? and what part y'all needin maybe I have one in the bone pile u could have....
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



Whatcha talking bout man, them Dolmars don't need anything man. Its a old Husky that belongs to one of the guys at work. He done said to hell with it. Its parked for sale.


----------



## cuttinscott (Feb 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatcha talking bout man, them Dolmars don't need anything man. Its a old Husky that belongs to one of the guys at work. He done said to hell with it. Its parked for sale.



Some huskys end up in da bone pile lol will a tank from a 55 work???


Scott


----------



## spacemule (Feb 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Call the shop Space and test me. Leave your name and number and see if I will call you back, I won't!!!LOLOL


I don't give my number out for free. That'll cost you.


----------



## Pissfirwillie (Feb 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww so wrong Piss. I talked to Spike on the phone about my 346 and brought up the tank issue on the 50. He said if he had one in the junk pile he would send it with my saw free of charge. He didn't have one though, but he did answer the phone,LOL



So why didn't you just PM Gregg. You seem to spend a lot of time on the computer, and this telephone thing is really not working for you, unless you need a 346 I guess.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 6, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Some huskys end up in da bone pile lol will a tank from a 55 work???
> 
> 
> Scott



I got no clue. The old guy that owns it just wants to be rid of it now, he's not gonna fool with it anymore. I may buy it myself, not a bad little saw, needs a tank housing though,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pissfirwillie said:


> So why didn't you just PM Gregg. You seem to spend a lot of time on the computer, and this telephone thing is really not working for you, unless you need a 346 I guess.



I wasn't worried about it Piss, its not my saw. Its not orange and white. I got him the number and let him do what he wanted. He called and thats that. I tried with Spike but he didn't have any. The old guy that owns it said to heck with it. Long and short is like I told Space, it happens even to the best of em. This call deal happens with everyone proving when it comes to service no one is perfect.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 6, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I don't give my number out for free. That'll cost you.




I'm not calling you back anyway,LOLOL


----------



## spacemule (Feb 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I'm not calling you back anyway,LOLOL



Too busy with those 900 numbers, eh?


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 6, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Too busy with those 900 numbers, eh?




Your time is up, would you please hang up so I can get through,LOLOL


----------



## Grande Dog (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry if we dropped ball. The tank you're looking for is 501 76 13 02 $113.29. I don't have anything used but, the tanks from 50's, 51's, 55's, and 254's will interchange.


----------



## Austin1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Grande Dog said:


> Sorry if we dropped ball. The tank you're looking for is 501 76 13 02 $113.29. I don't have anything used but, the tanks from 50's, 51's, 55's, and 254's will interchange.


I don't think you dropped the ball your service is 10 okay 20 times better than my local Stihl dealer! Even though you are not a Stihl dealer!opcorn:


----------



## cuttinscott (Feb 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I got no clue. The old guy that owns it just wants to be rid of it now, he's not gonna fool with it anymore. I may buy it myself, not a bad little saw, needs a tank housing though,LOL



I have a blown up 55 CHEAP.... missing starter and airbox parts as well
BUT THE TANK IS GOOD


Scott


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 6, 2008)

Grande Dog said:


> Sorry if we dropped ball. The tank you're looking for is 501 76 13 02 $113.29. I don't have anything used but, the tanks from 50's, 51's, 55's, and 254's will interchange.



Its no big deal Grand. I was just showing things happen even with the very best of em. No one is perfect 100% of the time. We do the best we can and thats that. I was just pointing out the missed call back as an example. No doubt I myself have missed a few calls as well. There's a story at every service center no matter whether its Baileys, Stihl , Dolmar or any other type of service business. 

I'll tell the old guy that owns this saw what that housing costs. I think he'll go whattttttttttttttttttttttttt,LOL. Seriously he's lost interest in it. Hell I may buy it myself, not a bad little saw, runs ok.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 6, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> I have a blown up 55 CHEAP.... missing starter and airbox parts as well
> BUT THE TANK IS GOOD
> 
> 
> Scott



Tank is good, hmmm. PM me a price on it. We may bring this saw back to life yet..


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 6, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> I don't think you dropped the ball your service is 10 okay 20 times better than my local Stihl dealer! Even though you are not a Stihl dealer!opcorn:



Now Austin, 20 times better would make Grand a hot blonde. He looks alittle to manly to me to be a 20,LOLOL


----------



## Mr. (Feb 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Your right I don't. The guy that wanted the tank housing though is our truck mechanic. I figured for him yeah lets get it fixed. I came on here and popped the website and got the number for him. He called, got the run around, left a call back number as he was asked by the voice machine. That number he left was our shop phone. We have message service too. No call back, no messages. He said screw it. The saw is still sitting in the back room, wanna a cheap Husky, needs a tank housing though,LOL



Send me your address and I'll send a tank for him. Gratis.

Fred


----------



## hydro2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Perhaps Bailey's could do like the online scalpers do. They sell a hat or T shirt for a high price and include the concert tickets for free. Bailey's could sell a bar and chain for for the price of a new saw and include the saw for free. They technically and not selling the saw, just the bar and chain. LOL


----------



## gatkeper1 (Feb 22, 2008)

hydro2 said:


> Perhaps Bailey's could do like the online scalpers do. They sell a hat or T shirt for a high price and include the concert tickets for free. Bailey's could sell a bar and chain for for the price of a new saw and include the saw for free. They technically and not selling the saw, just the bar and chain. LOL



Your right...no one at Husqvarna will see through that.


----------



## hydro2 (Feb 22, 2008)

It was humor hence the LOL.


----------



## stckciv (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like Husky USA will we taking over California. No more BeeTee, heard it will take effect in April.


----------



## Urbicide (Feb 22, 2008)

No more BeeTee? That sucks. How long were they in business? How many Husqvarna saws did Bailey's sell over the years? Get rid of the last independent Husqvarna distributor. This can not possibly benefit us, the end user. Husky USA's website leads off their chainsaw selection with their consumer models instead of the pro ones as the International site does. Tells me what they are more interested in selling. Does this remind anyone else beside me of the direction McCulloch Motors and Homelite Corporation took some years ago?


----------



## Festus Haggen (Feb 22, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> No more BeeTee? That sucks. How long were they in business? How many Husqvarna saws did Bailey's sell over the years? Get rid of the last independent Husqvarna distributor. This can not possibly benefit us, the end user. Husky USA's website leads off their chainsaw selection with their consumer models instead of the pro ones as the International site does. Tells me what they are more interested in selling. Does this remind anyone else beside me of the direction McCulloch Motors and Homelite Corporation took some years ago?



Close enough, but back then we didn't really have mega-marts selling saws at this scale. They have certainly done their homework, and know what the benefits and costs are already. What is the rate of repeat sales on a homeowner saw? Does anyone buy 6 Wildthings or 142's in a row? Husky knows exactly how many saws they sell, and you can bet they know pretty close to how many were sold online, and what models those were. They also know that the miniscule loss they'll take in the pro saw market won't hurt them much in the short run. So yeah, they might be heading down the Homelite path, but don't think for a second that they'll reconsider. 

I think it will turn out to be the "best of both worlds" for them, maybe. Selling pro saws through dealers at their "power pricing" levels, AND selling the crap homeowner saws by the truckload through the big retailers. 

And do you really think that the retards in the red vest at lowes really care that they're selling crap? Most of them could maybe identify a chainsaw correctly 2 out of 3 tries. Most of those saws get used a couple times then put away or trashed the first time the chain gets dull or they sputter a little.


----------



## Urbicide (Feb 22, 2008)

hydro2 said:


> Perhaps Bailey's could do like the online scalpers do. They sell a hat or T shirt for a high price and include the concert tickets for free. Bailey's could sell a bar and chain for for the price of a new saw and include the saw for free. They technically and not selling the saw, just the bar and chain. LOL



How about a shot of gas and a quick cut on a log. Then you have a "demo" saw.


----------



## mantis (Feb 22, 2008)

I ordered my 385XP thru southwest trading before the first of the year I called and asked the why no web orders and they said that was the new rules.If you wanted to order you would have to call them to place your order I couldn't figure it out.I got it there free shipping no tax good deal http://www.a-chainsaw.com/index.php thats their web site


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 10, 2008)

Almost 4 months??? It took ya'll 4 months to find a loop hole???? What ya'll been doing, playing golf???

Brahahahahahahaha

I don't know who to give the hand clap to but here it is, LOL. 


:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Almost 4 months??? It took ya'll 4 months to find a loop hole???? What ya'll been doing, playing golf???
> 
> Brahahahahahahaha
> 
> ...



Nah, husky users don't need saws too often I am good ten years prolly,hopefully! You should have known that though; go clean your filter on ya 440, ya know it needs it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Nah, husky users don't need saws too often I am good ten years prolly,hopefully! You should have known that though; go clean your filter on ya 440, ya know it needs it :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, were you the mastermind behind all of this?



I got one last question for ya.......ya ready...........???






What do *YOU* think about these net sales?
Muahahahahahahaha


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> LOL, were you the mastermind behind all of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of suckers got caught brahahahahahahahahahah! I do wish I were a salesman sometimes =:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Lots of suckers got caught brahahahahahahahahahah! I do wish I were a salesman sometimes =:hmm3grin2orange:



I would not call you a sucker, not near as smart as a Stihl man but not to shabby.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I would not call you a sucker, not near as smart as a Stihl man but not to shabby.:greenchainsaw:



Prolly right I was thinking of net as it hoop,fidddler etc. and sucker as in fish!
I am running a little slow tonight lot of cutting today!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Prolly right I was thinking of net as it hoop,fidddler etc. and sucker as in fish!
> *I am running a little slow tonight* lot of cutting today!



Must be, you just lost me.......


----------



## Tazman1602 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> I think Husqvarna will revert back within a short time. All of my local Husky dealers are cut-throat and I wouldn't buy a new unit from any of them, even for one dollar. They jack up prices on parts and service so high it's completely ridiculous.



BINGO! +1

Let me buy a saw and a service manual online from whomever I want!


----------



## polariso (Jul 17, 2010)

Tazman1602 said:


> BINGO! +1
> 
> Let me buy a saw and a service manual online from whomever I want!


:agree2:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 17, 2010)

Dude! Get a clue! This thread is over 2 years old! Let it rest in peace!


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 17, 2010)

I would like to buy a vowel.


----------



## polariso (Jul 17, 2010)

*Its ok*

Ive found a place that sells Husky's on line..free shipping too
Oh and thanks for your concern


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 17, 2010)

polariso said:


> Ive found a place that sells Husky's on line..free shipping too
> Oh and thanks for your concern



We should be concerned that you posted this? :




polariso said:


> :agree2:



That doesn't usually warrant sympathy. Then when you follow it up with lip you are guranteed to get something other than 'concern'


----------



## polariso (Jul 17, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> We should be concerned that you posted this? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lip?


----------



## polariso (Jul 17, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> We should be concerned that you posted this? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So the little "I agree" icon is a plea for sympathy? And now your angry for some reason? Holy cow man, have a beer!


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 17, 2010)

you're kinda funny to watch. keep goin' eh


----------



## 034avsuper (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL, yep this is kind of funny. Guy bumped a 2 year old thread with just ' :agree2: ' That really wasn't necessary. Have some rep zombiechopper.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 18, 2010)

034avsuper said:


> LOL, yep this is kind of funny. Guy bumped a 2 year old thread with just ' :agree2: ' That really wasn't necessary. Have some rep zombiechopper.



thanks man. back at ya


----------



## polariso (Jul 18, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> you're kinda funny to watch. keep goin' eh



:agree2:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 18, 2010)

what Husky saw ya buyin Mr P?


----------



## polariso (Jul 18, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> what Husky saw ya buyin Mr P?



357 probably..


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 18, 2010)

Good deal? No warranty though I bet


----------



## MCW (Jul 18, 2010)

Thats what you get for using the search engine. But if you don't use the search engine people will have a wise crack at not using it.
Hmmm. Ah well


----------



## danrclem (Jul 18, 2010)

MCW said:


> Thats what you get for using the search engine. But if you don't use the search engine people will have a wise crack at not using it.
> Hmmm. Ah well



Can't win for losin'.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2010)

MCW said:


> Thats what you get for using the search engine. But if you don't use the search engine people will have a wise crack at not using it.
> Hmmm. Ah well



Some threads deserve being "bumped" - others don't.....


----------



## weenieroaster (Jul 18, 2010)

Isn't Baileys now selling Huskys online again, limited models? That would be reason to bump the thread. Non pro type saws I believe, so maybe not reason enough.....


----------



## polariso (Jul 18, 2010)

weenieroaster said:


> Isn't Baileys now selling Huskys online again, limited models? That would be reason to bump the thread. Non pro type saws I believe, so maybe not reason enough.....



:agree2:


----------



## MCW (Jul 18, 2010)

polariso said:


> :agree2:



:agree2:


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jul 18, 2010)

Lakeside53 said:


> Want to bet we'll see 575's in Lowes?


They don't make a 575 anymore, and even if they offer the 576, big box stores won't carry them. Way too expensive.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 18, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Are you saying just from you or is that a nationwide Husky new policy?



what the heck are you doing asking hard questions?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 18, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> You have fell and hit you head........or you just like rooting
> for the underdog (Husky) :hmm3grin2orange:



I agree


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 18, 2010)

belgian said:


> Joat, you are not the only one who is scared...
> 
> Mr Hall knows he will face one day the Super salesman from europe, and it'll be him that will be without $$$$ after I done with him in the backroom :hmm3grin2orange: .
> 
> ...



I agree with this too


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree with most of what was posted in 2007, but oddly only a small portion of what was posted in 2006. Very strange


----------

